# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Татьянин день лишь в январе...

## Petavla

Жизнь - короткий миг. Давайте продлим его, оставив свой творческий след - добрый и трогательный след любви, добра и нежности...

----------


## Petavla

*МИЛАЯ ПОТЕРЯ*

_Татьяна Петрова_

Радость милая моя, чёртова разлука
Разлучила нас с тобой... Лишь тоска, да скука
Спутницы теперь мои. Длятся дни, как годы!
Появились на окне слёзы непогоды.

Как мне плохо без тебя! Как всё надоело!
Я пешком пошла б к тебе, а могла б - летела,
Чтоб взглянуть тебе в глаза, ну хоть на мгновенье.
Нет, мгновенья мало мне, час - вот наслажденье!

Как мне хочется уснуть на все дни разлуки!
И разбудят пусть меня ласковые руки:
Вновь коснутся моих плеч и с трудом поверю,
Что нашла я наконец милую потерю!

----------

ValentinaA116 (15.01.2021)

----------


## Лев

> Татьянин день лишь в январе...


С почином! :flower:

----------


## Petavla

Благодарю! От такой оперативной галантности можно просто растаять!

На этот счёт у меня тоже есть строки.

Я таяла в твоих объятьях,
Я умирала, но жива,
С ума сходила, но опять я
Хочу с тобой сойти с ума!

----------

ValentinaA116 (15.01.2021)

----------


## PAN

*Petavla*, С прибытием... :flower: 





> Из ранних


Ещё...

----------


## Лев

> Я таяла в твоих объятьях,
> Я умирала, но жива,
> С ума сходила, но опять я
> Хочу с тобой сойти с ума!


С ума сходить могли бы вместе
И по отдельности сходить...
Но, прочитай-ка ты известие:
*С любимым лучше вместе быть* :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Petavla

Спасибо, милые! Я вас всех люблю!


Я не люблю, когда меня не любят,
Когда глаза холодные, как лёд,
Когда во мне святые чувства губят,
Когда град равнодушья в сердце бьёт.
Перенесу и эту я потерю,
Переживу и эту в сердце боль,
Но только ни во что теперь не верю – 
И чувств, и ощущений ровно ноль.
Я не живу теперь, а существую,
Мне дела нет – кто прав, кто виноват.
Не знала я, что было всё впустую.
Судьба-злодейка мне влепила мат.
Я так ждала тебя – всё дни считала
И торопила их – быстрей, быстрей…
Но ты приехал, и я не узнала
Того, кто был на свете всех милей.
Ты не пришёл и даже не пытался
Увидеть ту, что так тебя ждала.
Огонь обид в душе моей метался – 
Тебя понять никак я не могла!

----------

ValentinaA116 (15.01.2021)

----------


## Лев

> Я так ждала тебя – всё дни считала
> И торопила их – быстрей, быстрей…
> Но ты приехал, и я не узнала
> Того, кто был на свете всех милей.


Ритм сломан, я споткнулся -
Убрал я букву - встрепенулся :Grin: 
*****************************
Я так ждала тебя – всё дни считала
И торопила их – быстрей, быстрей…
Но ты приехал - я не узнала
Того, кто был на свете всех милей.

----------


## Petavla

Строгий критик! Но, если положить на музыку - по слогам всё ровно.
Не судите строго - мне было тогда лет 20 с хвостиком.

 Люблю тебя, любовь моя,
 Любил ли кто тебя, как я ?
 Цени и знай - не всем дано
 Узнать при жизни чувство то.
 Хожу весь день, потупив взор,
 Ничто не радует, всё вздор,
 Но лишь тебя увижу я, 
 И счастьем светятся глаза,
 Всю жизнь отдам я за тебя,
Жизнь без тебя мне не мила! 
Не веришь мне? Да, знаю я 
И помню я твои слова: 
Не повстречались бы с тобой,
Тебя бы заменил другой.
Сказал мне ты: «Любовь в кино,
А в жизнь я не знал её».
Не знал иль не хотел узнать? 
Не верить легче, чем страдать. 
Нельзя быть каменным таким, 
Поверь, попробуй быть другим. 
Жизнь так прекрасна, так светла,
Когда два любят сердца. ДВА!
Пока же любит лишь одно,
Ну, а другому всё равно! 
Ему не ведан этот пыл.
Ты не любил? Или забыл? 
Не может быть! Ты столько жил
И только по теченью плыл?	
И не хотел все изменить?
Ты не хотел счастливым быть?
Вот это да! Ну и судьба!
Зачем же жизнь тебе дана?
Чтоб просто есть и просто спать,
И утром просто так вставать?
Ты от любви с ума сходил?
Ты не любил? Так ты НЕ ЖИЛ!

----------

ValentinaA116 (15.01.2021)

----------


## Лев

> Не судите строго... Но, если положить на музыку - по слогам всё ровно.


Я не сужу :Nono:  уж сколько биться приходилось с соавторами, когда приглянувшийся текст начинал звучать и рождалась песня(загляни сюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...-%E8-%CA*-quot
На музыку и Капитал Маркса перекладывали, а вот насчёт ровности ты ошибаешься - один слог лишний, об него и споткнулся... Посчитай на досуге свои строчки и выделенные мною :Yes4:

----------


## Валерьевна

*Танечка!!!* 
Рада, что Вы заглянули к нам, да не с пустыми руками и открыли свою темку!  :Yes4: 
Успехов!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Petavla

Спасибо, ВАЛЕРЬЕВНА, за поддержку, а то ЛЕВ меня скоро съест! :Vah: 

Понятно, ему не интересны телячьи нежности 30-тилетней давности.
Ладно, как насчёт тяжёлой артиллерии?

После телепередач "Молочная отрава", 
"Реанимация для продуктов" и т.д.

 Новый год встречай, страна!

Вот хрустальный звон бокалов нам о счастье объявил!
Телезвон по всем каналам… Тигр зол, а кролик мил.
У крольчишки день рожденья и у белого кота.
Новый год встречай, Россия, будьте в белом, господа!
Кто расплаты не боится, не краснеет от стыда,
Тот умеет веселиться и жирует, как всегда…
Мы же чокнемся шипучкой и шампанским назовём – 
Просветили нас французы: не шампанское мы пьём. :No2: 
Разноликую спиртягу, что торговля продаёт,
(Наш народ приучен к яду) каждый в рюмочку нальёт. :Pivo: 
Смоем краску с «красной» рыбы, кур промоем в «Белизне», :Tu: 
Основательно зажарим – вот и славненько уже.  
Всё забудем, отвлечёмся от проблем, от ЖКХ…
Дружно весело напьёмся. Новый год встречай, страна!  :Grin: 

                                                     Сегодня в 22 по Москве

----------

ValentinaA116 (15.01.2021)

----------


## Petavla

*Столько выпало печали на твоём пути!
Ты как будто бы из стали, ангел мой в ночи.
Пусть плохое канет в бездну! Пусть в моей судьбе
Будет место для везенья. Бог со мной везде!*

----------

ValentinaA116 (15.01.2021)

----------


## Petavla

КОЛДУНЬЯ

1. Я тебя повстречал на морском берегу.
    Лишь в глаза посмотрел, понял я, что люблю.
    Не русалка ли ты, не колдунья ли ты?
    В сеть поймала меня, ну прошу, отпусти.
                       ПРИПЕВ: Я прошу, отпусти, а уйти не могу.
                                         Я молю, не грусти – лишь тебя я люблю.
                                         Нас связала судьба и, вручив два кольца,
                                         Приказала всегда вместе быть до конца.
2. Я теперь при тебе, как домашний бульдог:
    Всё исполнить готов, у твоих вечно ног.
    Взглядом томным своим вечно сводишь с ума!
    Пожалей, отпусти ты на волю меня.
                      ПРИПЕВ.
3. Друг без друга прожить мы не сможем с тобой.
    Половинка моя, ты дана мне судьбой.
    Счастлив я, что во всём понимаешь меня.
    Не хочу никуда уходить от тебя!
                      ПРИПЕВ: Не прошу: «Отпусти»,- я уйти не смогу.
                                        Ты со мной не шути, лишь тебя я люблю.
                                        Нас связала судьба и, вручив два кольца,
                                        Приказала нам впредь вместе быть до конца.

----------

ValentinaA116 (15.01.2021)

----------


## PAN

> а то ЛЕВ меня скоро съест!


Не съест... :Grin:  Он у нас добрый...

----------


## Petavla

Ребята, ну что б я без вас делала?
Этот год тигра был для меня таким тяжёлым,
столько бед он мне принёс, что я даже при своём оптимизме
поникла :Tu:  Не дождусь, когда же кролик прискачет -
на его доброту вся надежда! :Aga: 

Валерьевна, откуда такая прелесть?

----------


## Petavla

Эта песня написана в 90-х. 
 И мелодия есть...                                     

  *СНОВА   ЗИМА*  

1.    Вот снова к нам зима стучится в двери, 
И холод рвётся с улицы в мой дом.
       Все опустели садики и скверы, 
Всё застилает мокрый снег с дождём.
       Так непривычно оставаться дома 
и, неподвижно стоя у окна,
       Смотреть на то, что всё давно знакомо 
И ждать тебя, как прежде ждать тебя.

 ПРИПЕВ: Снег снова тает и к утру растает,
                   Земля наряд свой снова потеряет.
                   И дождь в окно стучаться тупо станет,
                   И только грусть останется в душе.
                   Меня по-прежнему к тебе всё тянет,
                   И сердце с болью биться не устанет –
                   Оно любить тебя не перестанет.
                   Хочу к тебе! Всегда хочу к тебе!

2.   Всё так красиво начиналось летом – 
Ты мне цветы чудесные дарил.
      Всё озарялось лучезарным светом, 
Лишь только ты в мой тихий дом входил.
      Мы неразлучны были днём и ночью, 
И клялся ты, что будет так всегда.
      Но вдруг письмо: «Я улетаю срочно…», 
и наступили сразу холода.

  ПРИПЕВ.

----------


## Petavla

А это ещё одна на мотив песни "Oh carol" ансамбля Smokie.

   АЛЛА

1.  Певица есть на Руси, из нас любого спроси –
     И стар, и млад её знают давно.
     Поём все песни её, хотим всё знать про неё.
     Ей богом столько талантов дано.
     Она грустит и поёт, она смешит и поёт,
     И перед нею всегда полный зал.
     Как на ладони судьба – она вся в песнях сама,
     И жизнь её как сплошной карнавал.                

                            ПРИПЕВ: Ах, Алла, пусть тебе лет уж не мало,
                                        Будь молодой всегда, Алла,
                                        Мы тебя любим такой!
                                        Сначала всё повтори ещё Алла,
                                        Ты уж, наверно, устала,
                                        Но нам на бис ещё спой.

2.  Всегда ждём встречи с тобой – и в непогоду, и в зной
     Прогонишь сразу тоску и печаль.
     С экрана смотришь на нас в ночной и в утренний час,
     И расставаться нам с песнею жаль!     
     Весь мир следит за тобой и примадонны такой
     На свете нет больше – и не ищи.
     Любая песня твоя нас сводит сразу с ума.
     Желаем счастья тебе от души!

      ПРИПЕВ.

----------


## Petavla

Я –«а», ты «я», без нас нельзя,
Основа жизни мы с тобою.
Нас Бог создал с тобой не зря,
Судьба свела, связав любовью.

Сказать словами не могу,
Как я люблю и как тоскую
Другого счастья не хочу –
Лишь Бог даёт любовь такую.

Пусть станут чище и добрей
Все те, кто злы и равнодушны.
Пусть крепости берут смелей -  
В любви нельзя быть малодушным.

Я не уверена в себе
И знаю, я не совершенство.
Но нравиться хочу тебе
И вновь испытывать блаженство.

От милых губ, от плеч и рук, 
От глаз бездонных и манящих.
И охмелеть от счастья вдруг
От слов пусть лживых, но пьянящих.

----------


## Petavla

Тебе будет меня не хватать,
И ты будешь меня вспоминать – 
Потеряешь, тогда лишь поймёшь,
Что дороже меня не найдёшь.

А когда ты захочешь позвать
Ту любовь, что была так близка,
Ни услышать тебя, ни понять,
Ни простить уж не сможет она.

Не умеешь любить, научись,
А не хочешь, тогда удались!
Не услышишь ты звон хрусталя – 
Разобью ту любовь без тебя!

----------


## Petavla

*Я так по вам скучаю, братцы.*

Я так по вам скучаю, братцы,
В душе зелёная тоска.
И встречи не могу дождаться!
Как вы живёте без меня?

Неужто вспомнить не хотите
Ту, что была вам ближе всех?
Прошу вас, в памяти храните
Усладу дней далёких тех.

Как мы смеялись, горевали,
Как были счастливы порой.
И чувств своих мы не скрывали,
Делясь удачей и бедой.

Я так по вам скучаю, братцы,
Что белый свет мне весь не мил.
И встречи не могу дождаться.
Кто не грустил, тот не любил.

----------


## Petavla

Хочу к тебе, лечу к тебе,
Но жаль – лечу я лишь во сне…
Когда дождусь того я дня,
Когда увижу вновь тебя?

Хочу в тепло, в любовь твою  -
Одним тобой я лишь живу.
Тебя зову, тебя люблю
И время снова тороплю.

Меня забыл, ко мне остыл?
Не может быть – то не забыть – 
Забыть ли дождь в палящий зной?
Забыть ли звёзд сверкавших рой?

Есть в жизни счастье и беда,
И счастье нам забыть нельзя.
Беда забудется. И пусть
Нас реже посещает грусть.

Пусть звёзды счастья в нас живут,
И пусть в нас чувства не умрут.
Любовь у нас с тобой одна – 
Подольше пусть живёт она!

----------


## Petavla

КОЛЫБЕЛЬНАЯ.

1.  Мой маленький мальчик, опять ты не спишь.
     Спят мишка и зайчик, и ты спи, малыш
     Весь день мы играли, ты нас так смешил.
     Мы книжки читали и ты был так мил.

ПРИПЕВ: Пусть годы проходят, ты станешь большим.
                   Свой путь все находят, но ты не спеши.
                   Без мамы остаться успеешь всегда,
                   Но не торопись улетать из гнезда.

2.  Смотрю на тебя и тепло на душе.
     Кровинка моя, ты всегда дорог мне.
     Мой милый сыночек, удачи тебе!
     Стань самым счастливым на этой земле!
ПРИПЕВ:

----------


## Petavla

С О Н.

1. Я теперь буду спать, буду спать…  И мне сон будет сниться такой:
    Будто богом дано мне летать, и я буду парить над землёй.
    Всё ничтожно мало станет вдруг, и беда будет уж не беда.
    Я забуду тебя, милый друг навсегда, навсегда, навсегда.

ПРИПЕВ: Бог, ты милостив, мне подскажи, как же жить мне теперь без любви?
                  Всё разбито: надежды, мечты. Виноват, милый мой, в этом ты.

2. На земле мы так мало живём, и всё время чего-то хотим,
    Но мы рано иль поздно поймём: счастлив тот, кто любил и любим.
    Нет, надежда во мне не умрёт, и пока я на свете живу,
    Верю я, что любовь нас найдёт – я её подожду, подожду.

ПРИПЕВ:

----------


## Petavla

В СТИЛЕ УКУПНИКА.

1.  Я не инопланетянин, не крутой – обыкновенный.
     Я простой шофёр Батянин, но, как друг, я очень верный.
     Я тебя повстречал и в тебе увидал образ той, что мне снится нередко.
     Моё сердце взяла и с собой унесла. Разве можно так ранить соседка?

     ПРИПЕВ: Я не робкого десятка, но становится так гадко,
                       Когда я с тобой краснею и, как рыба, вдруг немею.
                        Ты, конечно же, не знаешь, но, наверно, понимаешь,
                        Что влюбился я так крепко! Что ж ты сделала, соседка!

2.  Потерял покой и сон я, не кручу магнитофон я.
     Я худею и страдаю, о тебе одной мечтаю!
     Вечерами сижу и тебя только жду, чтоб открыться тебе и признаться.
     Подобрал я слова. Эх, была - не была! Как же встречи с тобой мне дождаться?

     ПРИПЕВ.

----------


## Petavla

Мне снова не спится, опять я мечтаю:
Хочу, чтоб моим ты был, только моим!
Надежды на встречу с тобой не теряю.
Меня обаяньем сразил ты своим!

Я знаю, любил ты не раз, и не дважды,
И знаю, что женщинам нравишься ты.
Но можем мы встретить любовь лишь однажды
Такой, как хрусталь, не земной чистоты.

Ты лев мой, Геракл, ты царь мой и Бог мой,
А я лишь богиня твоя и раба.
Мне сладостно в рабстве твоём – нежный взгляд твой
И страстная речь меня сводят с ума.

С тобой я девчонкой себя ощущаю
Ты сильный и умный, и добрый такой.
Я в жизни теперь одного лишь желаю:
Чтоб мы никогда не расстались с тобой!

----------


## Petavla

Предыдущее стихотворение из прошлого века, а это из нынешнего :Grin: 

Купили мы машину – прекрасную Калину.
Калина перламутром на солнце так блестит!
Приобрели в салоне – не с рук, не на базаре...
Теперь из-за Калины душа у нас болит:

Мы видим течь тосола и масла постоянно,
А при движеньи слышим какой-то странный стук!
Мы ездим на ремонты за триста километров,
Подолгу ждём в салоне, и лечим наш недуг.

Поголубели шины у всех колес машины-
Цвет поменяла «Кама» от первого дождя.
И что парадоксально – у всех других нормально,
У нашей лишь резины такая вот беда.

На третьей передаче рычаг в коробке «скачет» - 
Как только на спидометре 50 иль 60. 
То свиснут тормоза нам, то скрипнет где-то сзади –
Весёлая машина для нас, простых ребят. 

Шум печки раздражает, стекло запотевает,
Обдува не хватает – не видно ничего.
Но есть плюс у машины: прекрасные «калины»
Никто не угоняет – куда потом её?

Не ели мы ни фруктов, ни ягод этим летом –
Теперь из-за машины мы по уши в долгах.
Зато мы кормим «ладу» предорогим бензином…
Оставил АВТОВАЗ нас в приличных дураках.

Мы не предполагали, никак не ожидали,
Что новая машина доставит столько бед!
Мы прокляли ту дату, когда купили «ладу».
Уж лучше бы мы взяли любую CHEVROLET.

Да что ж вы, россияне, иль хуже всех мы, братцы-
Китай заткнул за пояс и всякое «рено»!
Обидно за державу! Друг другу портим нервы,
А может только нам лишь вот так не повезло?

                             Т. Петрова     (лето-осень 2008г.)

----------


## Petavla

Женской красоте                                          2010г
Твои красивые бездонные глаза
Пленят не только пол мужской, но и пол женский.
Ведь красоту – её не спрячешь никуда,
Она прорвётся через всё, и как крик детский
Заставит вдруг остановиться, замереть,
Полюбоваться – как же женщина прекрасна!
Её так хочется поближе рассмотреть – 
Она, как солнце луч в день пасмурный ненастный.

----------


## Petavla

*Деду Морозу*

Я подарок смастерил Дедушке Морозу – 
Трон из снега я слепил около берёзы.
Пусть присядет, отдохнёт дедушка с дороги.
Он на ёлку к нам идёт – вдруг устанут ноги.
Целый год я ждал его, гостя дорогого.
Я послал ему письмо, чтоб пришёл он снова.
Добрый Дедушка Мороз, жаль, приходишь редко.
Я за год ещё подрос  и… влюбился в Светку.

----------


## Petavla

Оттепель

Что такое, что случилось? Вдруг закапала вода.
Что с погодой приключилось? Ведь на улице зима!
Кто-то зимушку обидел, раз заплакала она.
Я в окошко точно видел: снега нет, пришла весна.
Мы ещё не наигрались, мы хотим играть в снежки.
Мы ещё не накатались – где лыжня и где катки?
Зимушка, завьюжь снегами, да сугробы намети
И под всеми парусами по России ты пройди.

----------


## Petavla

* Строгая мамаша*
У Танюшки и Катюшки есть и шапки, и пальто.
 Эти куколки-подружки у меня живут давно.
 Я в коляске их катаю, вечерком кладу их спать,
  Утром рано поднимаю, мы втроём идём гулять.
  Я кормлю их вкусной кашей – нарушать режим нельзя!
  «Ну и строгая мамаша»,- шутит мамочка моя.

----------


## Petavla

*Пожалейте киску*

Киска лапку прищемила, Мурке больно, мяу, мяу.
Пожалейте, полечите - просит киска: мяу, мяу.
Забинтуем киске лапку и нальём ей молока.
Мы погладим Мурке спинку, пусть не плачет никогда.

----------


## Petavla

*Осенью в лесочке*
   Осенью в лесочке спрятались грибочки-
    Дружно под листочки спрятались грибочки.
    По лесной тропинке я иду с корзинкой,
    Подниму листочек, выгляни грибочек!
    Что, грибы-ребятки, поиграем в прятки?
    Прячьте ваши шляпки – поиграем в прятки.
    Вас, грибы, найду я и с собой возьму я.
    Целую корзину быстро наберу я.

----------


## Petavla

* Песня мишки.*                                                              8.01.09г.

Мишка по лесу идёт, ищет мишка сладкий мёд.
Пчёлки, улей покидайте, медвежонка не кусайте.
Лучше мишку угостите, на малышку не жужжите – 
Он чуть-чуть медка поест, вас, подружки, он не съест.
Только пчёлы зажужжали и на мишку все напали.
Испугался мишка пчёл - восвояси в лес ушёл.

----------


## Petavla

*Вальс друзей*

1.	Раз, два, три, потанцуем с тобой,
Хорошо нам кружиться вдвоём.
Научись этот вальс танцевать:
Раз, два, три – повторяем опять.

ПРИПЕВ: «Чив, чив, чив», – вторят птички в саду,
                   «Буль, буль, буль», – кружат рыбки в пруду,
                   «Ля, ля, ля», - вся природа поёт.
                    Этот вальс нам скучать не даёт.

2.   Раз, два, три, смотрит солнце на нас.
Раз, два, три, как красив этот вальс.
Улыбнись, посмотри на меня,
Мы с тобой, как и все здесь, друзья.

ПРИПЕВ.

----------


## Petavla

*Частушки снегурочки*

Я Снегурочка лесная,
Стать волшебницей хочу.
Колдовать я начинаю
Вызову-ка я пургу!
Закружусь я в танце быстром,
И снежинки полетят.
Занесёт всё снегом чистым,
Как вернуться мне назад?
Дедушка, ау-ау!
Я доколдовалась.
Вызвала сама пургу
И вот растерялась.
Снег засыпал все пути,
Как найти дорогу?
Ты на помощь мне спеши,
Вызывай подмогу!

----------


## Petavla

*ОСЕННИЕ ЧАСТУШКИ.*

 На дворе похолодало - надо курточки надеть.
 Это осень подсказала про неё частушки спеть.
 Вот и осень наступила, можно в куртке пофорсить.
 Летом мне её купили, не давали поносить.
 Еле холодов дождалась - очень модничать люблю.
 Ох, ребята, полюбуйтесь вы на шапочку мою.
 Лист на дереве висит, на ветру качается
 С сожаленьем шелестит: «Осень - то кончается!»
 Утром я по льду катался, листик в лужице замерз.
 Это ночью постарался добрый Дедушка Мороз.
 Ой, ребята, только гляньте вы на наших на девчат:
 С головы до ног оделись, только носики торчат!
 Осень, осень, до свиданья, мы прощаемся на год.
 Улыбнись нам на прощанье, в гости к нам зима идёт!

----------


## sima

Татьяна, спасибо за стихи-добрые,  непосредственные,  во многом "женские" поэтому понятные. Удачи!

----------


## Petavla

Юлечка, спасибо за добрые слова! :flower: 
Все женские стихи писало сердце и душа!

Как там в песне? Когда мы были молодыми
и чушь чудесную несли?

----------


## sima

> Юлечка, спасибо за добрые слова!
> Все женские стихи писало сердце и душа!


Стихи рождаются не сразу, 
стихи рождаются "не вдруг"...
они ложатся на бумагу,
идет от сердца каждый звук.
Бывает-льются, как река,
бывает-цедятся по капле...
Поэта участь нелегка:
его обидеть может каждый! :Yes4:

----------


## Petavla

Женщины русские, вы все прекрасные- 
Добрые, милые, самые классные.  
Стойко невзгоды вы все переносите             
И никогда вы пощады не просите!              
Вечно мужьям своим вы всё прощаете         
И в чёрный список их не помещаете.    
Всех приласкаете, всех приголубите –
Деток и внуков своих вы так любите! 
Матери, жёны и просто любовницы, 
Пусть же в поклоне пред вами все склонятся! 
 Гордо несёте вы звание женщины!                     
 С ликом святым вы навечно повенчаны!

----------


## Snegik

очень детские стишки понравились. Завтра дочурке про Мишку буду рассказывать :-) Спасибо!!!

----------


## PAN

> РУССКИМ ЖЕНЩИНАМ И ВООБЩЕ


"Вообще" понравилось особо, ибо всем женщинам без исключения дано Богом быть и слабыми, и сильными, и единственными...
Любим Вас...

----------


## Petavla

Ребята, спасибо за откровенность.
Да... богатый русский язык, в котором одно и тоже можно выразить по-разноиу: бесшабашно, строго, мягко...

Да, мне конечно, надо было написать и не только русским - всем, а я обобщила попроще. :Yes4: 

Спасибо, Павел, что вы нас любите :Oj:  Мы все разные, но в каждой есть своя "изюминка". Общее отличие русских женщин, как мне кажется, это нескончаемое терпение :Aga: !

----------


## Petavla

Хочу всех поздравить с наступившим Новым 2011 годом!

Выражаю особую благодарность создателям этого замечательного сайта!

Как я раньше жила без него? 
Теперь это часть моей жизни.

Спасибо за возможность поделиться со всеми своим творчеством!
Вам всем я посвящаю эти стихи.

*С Новым годом вас, с новым счастьем,
с новым снегом и новой зимой!
Пусть минуют вас в жизни ненастья
и обходит беда стороной.
А здоровье пусть будет отменным, 
и жизнь личная пусть бьёт ключом.
К вам удача придёт непременно - 
пригласите её к себе в дом.
Этот сайт нам так кстати, так нужен,
И все помыслы в нём так светлы.
Пусть наш творческий путь не завьюжит
ни погода, ни ветер судьбы.*

----------


## Petavla

*МАМА*

1.	Мама, мама, в мире нет тебя прекрасней. 
        Мама, мама, ты как солнце в день ненастный. 
        Милой маме я в любви своей признаюсь.  
        Милой маме я всё чаще улыбаюсь.

2.	Иногда я маму всё же огорчаю. 
        Быть послушным милой маме обещаю. 
        Мама, мама, у меня ты всех добрее.  
        Мама, мама, обними меня скорее!

Моя минусовка:              
http://narod.ru/disk/2603784001/%D0%...D0%B0.mid.html

----------

Dilya6467 (13.01.2018), Lazurnaya (16.01.2020), livni (02.02.2016), Tatyana 77 (28.10.2018), Иннокентьевна (18.02.2017), Любовь Р. (08.12.2016), Селигерочка (16.02.2021)

----------


## Petavla

* Поговорим, друг*

1.	Мы жили по соседству, с тобой дружили с детства.
Ты за меня всегда стоял горой.
Но так уж получилось, и дальше так сложилось, 
Что разлучили, милый, нас с тобой.
Вот встретились случайно – восторг необычайный,
Прошло уж столько лет и столько зим.
Нам есть, что вспомнить вместе –
Тем жениху с невестой, давай же посидим, поговорим.

ПРИПЕВ. Под кофеёчек и под чаёчек, да под ликёрчик с коньяком
                  Поговорим, друг, и вспомним всё вдруг, о чём мечтали мы вдвоём.

2.	Растут мои две дочки. А у тебя сыночки
И милая прекрасная жена?
Понятно – в жизни личной всё у тебя отлично,
А что же с грустью смотришь на меня?
Не сыпь мне соль на рану, я замуж вышла рано,
Хлебнула столько – хватит на троих.
Но в прошлом все проблемы, не ставь же мне дилемму –
Я вижу всё в глазах твоих родных. 

ПРИПЕВ

----------


## Petavla

А Я НЕ ЗНАЛА НИЧЕГО.

1. Мы познакомились на пляже – не в летний зной, а при луне.
    И я была без макияжа… Нам не - спалось и вам, и мне.
    Вы мне всю ночь стихи читали, и шелест волн с ума сводил.
    Меня вы нежно обнимали. Весь мир таким прекрасным был.

   ПРИПЕВ: Так значит, вы меня любили
                      И встречи долго ждали вновь.
                   Вы в сердце бережно хранили
                      Ту нашу южную любовь.
                      Нам в море блики звёзд светили…
                      То время навсегда ушло.
                      Так значит, вы меня любили
                      А я не знала ничего.

2. Прошло с тех пор уж лет немало, и тот роман казался сном.
    Его я с грустью вспоминала и не жалела ни о чём.
    Погибли вы в Афганистане – ваш вертолёт упал в горах.
    Письмо хранили вы в кармане, его ваш друг привёз на днях.

    ПРИПЕВ.

----------


## Petavla

Татьянин день лишь в январе – 
Зимою, в злую стужу.
И все деревья в серебре,
Но холод мне не нужен.
Люблю тепло, люблю весну,
Хочу любви и ласки.
И до сих пор я чуда жду
Из доброй милой сказки.

Великомучениц – Татьян
На всей Земле хватает:
То муж сердит, то в стельку пьян,
То грубо оскорбляет.
А то начальник не в себе – 
Плохое настроение,
И достаются бедной ей
Сплошные унижения…
Бывает, хлынет слёз ручей
От боли, от отчаянья,
Но долго плакать не по ней – 
Ведь нрав у ней отчаянный!
Бороться будет до конца
За правду и за честь свою – 
Не спрячет никогда лица…
О ней пою я песнь мою!
Подарит всем своё тепло,
Простит врагам нападки
Святое чувство ей дано:
Любить и ранить сладко...

*Всех Татьян с праздником!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

*Танюша!!! Ты умница!!!
С прошедшими всеми-всеми тебя праздниками!!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/1222460.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> *Татьянин день лишь в январе*


_Таня, примите мои поздравления! 
_
[IMG]http://*********org/1208174.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

Чудесные песенки. Легки  и просты.
 :flower: 



> Весёлый хоровод.


 А можно у вас попросить мелодию этой песенки?

----------


## Валерьевна

*Танюша, с именинами!!!
*
[IMG]http://*********org/1184393.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Petavla

Дорогие мои, спасибо всем, кто меня поздравил 
с именинами и здесь и в Одноклассниках!

К сожалению, это благородное имя исчезает :Tu: 
У нас в детсаду из 150 детей лишь одна девочка Таня.
 :Blush2:

----------


## Petavla

* Вальс о тебе*

Ты в дороге, в дороге, в дороге.
Ну, присядь, отдохни, не спеши.
Пусть улягутся в сердце тревоги, 
Все дела свои к чёрту пошли.

Развернись и помчись мне навстречу!
Я так жду тебя и так хочу,
Чтоб ты вновь меня обнял за плечи
И сказал: «Никуда не пущу!»

Я о встрече с тобой лишь мечтаю
И тот вечер мне кажется сном.
Все слова твои я вспоминаю – 
Днём и ночью ты в сердце моём!

Я не плачу – нет, это не слёзы
Застилают глаза пеленой – 
То порхают стрекозы, как грёзы,
Исчезая одна за одной.

Ты вернёшься – я верю, я знаю,
Не предашь, не забудешь меня.
И в объятьях  твоих я растаю:
Ты лишь мой будешь, я лишь твоя!

В мир волшебный с тобой унесёмся,
В сладкий мир, где бушует весна.
И на землю не скоро вернёмся
Мы с тобой, - я и ты, ты и я.

----------


## Petavla

*Белоснежная метель *  

Закружилась в платье белом
Белоснежная метель
И, кружась, упала смело 
В белоснежную постель.

Ветер с вьюгою играет,
Закрутив её в кольцо
И охапкой снег швыряет 
Прямо зимушке в лицо.

Вьюга воет, снег несётся – 
Зимний множится реестр.
Вечным чудом остаётся
Разудалый тот оркестр!

----------


## Petavla

*Посмотри на меня*

Посмотри ты на меня – у меня в глазах тоска…
Я, как загнанный зверёк, что свободу не сберёг.
Я тебе принадлежу и тебя всё время жду.
Жду, что вспомнишь про меня и, что кончится тоска…
Только руки протяни и покрепче обними!
Лишь глазами улыбнись, и тогда уж берегись – 
Ох, смотри, не обожгись, - снова взмоем вместе ввысь!
Как прожить день без тебя? Как прожить мне, не любя?
Для меня ты просто всё, ну, а для тебя я кто?
Женщин баловать нельзя? – Ты усвоил это зря!
Я к таким не отношусь, дружбою с тобой горжусь.
Не забуду никогда сердцу милые слова:
 «Не могу я без тебя»,- помнишь, ты сказал тогда?
И как громом поразил! Мне никто не говорил
Слов таких совсем простых, но таких мне дорогих!
Колокольный звон тех слов будоражит вновь и вновь.
Без тебя я как во сне… Милый, вспомни обо мне!!!

----------


## Snegik

Белоснежная метель!  :Ok:  Очень мне настроение в стихотворении нравится!!!

----------


## Petavla

Жанночка, спасибо!
У вас в там,наверное, такой метели не бывает?

А вот ещё белоснежные строчки, только со сложной рифмой 4х4 :Tender:  Мне такая в голову никогда ещё не приходила.
Лежит уже неделю - продолжение в голову не идёт :No2: 

Белоснежная невеста, 
Лишь слегка касаясь пола,
В белоснежном вальсе кружит
С милым стройным женихом.
Вот где счастье – они вместе,
И улыбки светят снова,
Солнце с белым снегом дружит,
Ослепляя всё кругом.

----------


## Petavla

_Милый мой, я любить начинаю      
Всей душой – это плохо, поверь.
Потому что теперь я страдаю,
Мысли в се о тебе – верь, не верь.
Ты зайдёшь – никого я не вижу,
Будто солнце вошло в кабинет.
Что-то мне говорят – я не слышу – 
Для меня остальных просто нет!
Ты уйдёшь, и тоска меня гложет,
Всё никчёмным окажется вдруг.
И вернуть меня к жизни лишь может
Милых глаз милый взгляд, милый друг.
А тебя не пойму до сих пор я:
Знаю, рад мне и знаю, что ждёшь.
Ты меня отпускаешь, не споря,
Только спросишь всегда: «Ты придёшь?»
Я приду, если очень ты хочешь.
Я приду – мне с тобой хорошо.
Не волнуйся, ты мне не наскучишь – 
На тебя обижаться грешно.
Ты со мной, как с ребёнком, так нежен,
Так смешно называешь – «малыш».
В обращенье со мной ты безгрешен.
Только спросишь: «Куда ты спешишь?»
Ты как будто обидеть боишься,
Словно ранить боишься меня.
Чувств своих проявлять не стыдишься,
А вот, что не настойчив, то зря.
Доброта это иль равнодушье?
Честность или актёра игра?
Боже, замков любви не разрушь мне –
Замков грёз, что воздвигла сама.
Я слаба и доверчива, знай же – 
Для меня ты – чудеснейший мир.
Не нужна, так и не приручай же,
Славный мой, милый мой командир._

----------


## Petavla

_Как хочется всю жизнь начать сначала!        
Но Бог не даст возможности такой.
И как бы я об этом не мечтала, 
Мне жизни не прожить, увы, другой!
И не вернуть ни часа, ни мгновенья,
Ошибки не исправить ни одной!
Мне счастья призрак – ветра дуновенье  –
Уж не поймать протянутой рукой._

----------

livni (02.02.2016), ValentinaA116 (15.01.2021)

----------


## Petavla

Волос твоих шелк и лазурь твоих глаз
С ума меня сводят - нет лучше прикрас!
Улыбка с хитринкой мне спать не дает
И сердце покоя никак не найдет. 
В глаза твои перед разлукой взгляну -  
В них столько тоски! Я понять не могу, 
Куда же девалась холодность твоя?
Не уж то, мой милый, ты любишь меня?
Уймись, не печалься - все это пройдет, 
Душа твоя снова покой обретет. 
Лишь изредка будешь меня вспоминать
И реже все будешь о счастье мечтать. 
Ты свыкнешься с мыслью: что было - прошло, 
А большего, видно, судьбой не дано. 
Но то, что судьбу ту мы сами вершим, 
Порой мы понять ну никак не хотим!
Что будет, то будет - пусть время решит.
А вдруг оно счастье с тобой нам сулит? 
Ты перед разлукой меня обними 
И к сердцу с волненьем покрепче прижми.
Хочу утонуть я в объятьях твоих,
Чтоб сердце стучало одно на двоих!
К губам моим нежно губами прильни.
И вкус поцелуя в душе сохрани.
Ты, милый, в разлуке меня вспоминай.
Я жду и люблю тебя - ты твердо знай!

----------


## Petavla

*Мама*

Ребёнок:  Мама – слово дорогое, сколько в нём любви, тепла!
                 Мама – слово всем родное для тебя и для меня.

Девочка:  Мамочка свою улыбку дарит мне уже с утра
                  И слова, как звуки скрипки: «Просыпайся, доченька».

Мальчик:  Мама, милый мой цветочек, ты прости за всё меня.
                  Шаловливый твой сыночек защитит всегда тебя!

----------


## Petavla

* Ты заболел…*

Ты заболел. Пропало настроенье…
Ты заболел. И беспокоен день.
Да где ж, скажи, набраться мне терпенья -
Ни прибежать, ни преклонить колен
К тому, кто мне на свете всех дороже,
Кто, может быть, нуждается во мне – 
Меня увидев, станешь ты моложе
И силы вновь вернутся, вдруг, к тебе.
Коснусь я лба прохладною рукою,
Откинув прядь серебряных волос
И поцелуями лицо покрою,
Чтоб ты недуг свой легче перенёс.
Оберегала б я от всех напастей,
Чтоб не случилось худшего с тобой.
Хотя, кто знает, чья болезнь опасней:
Ты болен гриппом, я больна тобой.
Твоя болезнь пройдёт, надеюсь, скоро.
Моя ж со мной останется на век!
И от тебя я свой недуг не скрою,
Ведь ты – родной и близкий человек.
Как надоела долгая разлука!
Когда ж с тобою встретимся мы вновь?
Тебя не видать столько – просто мука,
Так дай терпенья мне, моя любовь!

----------


## Petavla

[COLOR="#ff00ff"]*Твой мимолётный поцелуй*

_Ты восхваляешь красоту,
Что сам создал своей любовью – 
С тобой лишь рядом я цвету,
Сиянья глаз никак не скрою!

Ты за любовь меня прости.
(Любить та к сильно в наши годы!..)
И не сгореть мне помоги – 
Развей моих тревог невзгоды.

Твой мимолётный поцелуй
Я вспоминала целый вечер!
А ну, колдунья, наколдуй
Нам поскорее нашу встречу!

И навсегда приворожи
Того, кто мне так мил и дорог,
К чему готовиться, скажи,
(Учти, ему всего лишь сорок!)

Не говори, что надоем,
И что другую он полюбит,
Иль, что уедет насовсем – 
Меня известье то погубит_!

----------


## Ада

> _Как хочется всю жизнь начать сначала!        
> Но Бог не даст возможности такой.
> И как бы я об этом не мечтала, 
> Мне жизни не прожить, увы, другой!
> И не вернуть ни часа, ни мгновенья,
> Ошибки не исправить ни одной!
> Мне счастья призрак – ветра дуновенье  –
> Уж не поймать протянутой рукой._


Татьяна, огромное Вам спасибо за ваше проникновенное творчество! Когда читала Ваши стихи, поймала себя на мысли....а ведь это про меня. Вот в этом, наверное. и есть Ваша сила! СПАСИБО!

----------


## Petavla

Ада, я тронута до глубины души.

После таких слов хочется писать ещё лучше - есть стимул.

СПАСИБО! :flower:

----------


## Petavla

*Не уходи, побудь со мной*

Не уходи, побудь со мной, 
Не оставляй меня во мраке.
Ты – мой луч солнца золотой!
Как были б счастливы мы в браке!

Пусть обвенчает нас заря,
Благословит пусть месяц ясный…
Терять не будем время зря, 
Ведь ты любовник первоклассный!

Мне так с тобою хорошо – 
В душе покой, а в теле нега,
И в мыслях радостно, светло,
Я – твоя альфа, ты – омега.

Ты – моё счастье и беда-
Единственный, неповторимый!
Для всех – не знаю, для меня
Ты самый близкий и любимый!

----------

livni (02.02.2016)

----------


## Petavla

Нам сказали, что мы никто и звать нас никак.
Так вот я утверждаю, что все мы люди, и
у всех у нас кроме имени есть честь и
*человеческое достоинство*


Мой голос звенит – он в боях закалён
За бедную голую правду.
И все мы, кто в нищей России рождён,
Добра не получим в награду.
Народ унижают и топят во лжи,
И дух наш сломить норовят всё.
Мой друг небогатый, кричи, не молчи – 
Пусть лучше они нас боятся.
Жируя на яхтах и строя дворцы,
Они всё никак не нажрутся!
А мы лишь на кухне лихие бойцы…
Вожди вот никак не найдутся!

----------


## Валерьевна

> Народ унижают и топят во лжи,





> кричи, не молчи


Вожди опрокинули веру – 
К барьеру!
Терпенье давно обносилось,
Нет силы….
Запри на ключ кухню-мартен,
пойди в бой и сдайся им в плен.
Пускай мучаются теперь сами,
С нами…
Утопленниками во лжи,
Кричи, не молчи…

Танюш, достали, да? Держись, всё это временно и бренно... :flower: 
эта стена не пробиваемая,
[IMG]http://*********org/1314130.gif[/IMG]
может её обойти?

----------


## Petavla

Анжелика, ты - ПРЕЛЕСТЬ! :Grin: 

Мы во вторник идём на чествование афганцев, а в среду
у нас суд - выселяют из квартиры. По этому поводу:

Когда надо за Родину жизнь отдавать,
Тогда сразу найдут тебя всюду.
А вот ежели надо тебе помогать…
Мысль свою продолжать я не буду. :Tu:

----------


## Kliakca

*Petavla*, у вас чистые стихи и пусть у вас всё наладиться в лучшую сторону.

[IMG]http://*********ru/2338454.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Petavla

Спасибо Анастасия!
Да, я даже со своим остеохондрозом всегда
стараюсь перебежать на лучшую сторону! :Grin: 

Рада всем, кому у меня в гостях интересно! :Blush2:  :flower: 

Для творца свои песни, как дети
И полотна, и проза, стихи…
Они ярко в пути ему светят,
Ожидая признанья, любви.

Композитор печален и нежен,
Значит в музыке светлая грусть…
Он сейчас, как ребёнок, безгрешен
В мире муз он порхает… и пусть!

Пусть он нас удивит вдохновеньем
Поразит, окрылит на века!
И пусть каждым удачным твореньем
Будит нас ранним утром от сна.

----------


## Petavla

Боже... Анастасия! Мне только сейчас открылось это чудо! Какой покой...

Какой покой... и тишина...
В душе вдруг умиротворенье...
И сердца лёгкое биенье...
Господь со мной. Я спасена!

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Petavla

Судьба послала мне Богиню!
Она является мне в снах – 
Всегда смущается так мило
С улыбкой нежной на устах.
Она утешит, успокоит – 
Слова легки и речь проста.
Она мне новый путь откроет,
Моя прекрасная звезда!
Её глаза мне смотрят в душу,
Сверкая, словно изумруд.
Я дивный голос её слышу…
Её черты во мне живут!

----------


## Petavla

Ты взлетел высоко и в полёте держись, 
не теряй высоты никогда.
И удачу, успех сбереги на всю жизнь, 
покоряя вершины шутя.
От соблазнов беги – те не стоят того, 
чтоб опасности всё подвергать.
Своим близким дари только радость, добро – 
так ранимы жена, дочь и мать.
Ты талантлив, умён, благороден, красив –
 оставайся таким навсегда.
В твоём доме звучит пусть лишь счастья мотив!
Мы все любим и ценим тебя!

----------


## Petavla

Командир сменяет командира…

Жизнь течёт в Елани, как всегда.

Кэч вдруг стала биться за квартиры –

И стучится к нам в дома беда!

Командир вот прибыл необычный:

Говорит с афганцами, как друг

И рассказ ведёт, как гость обычный,

И притихли люди все вокруг…

Потому что надоели тосты,

Надоели громкие слова.

Пусть друг к другу ближе сядут гости,

И пусть братство станет, как броня!

Пусть на деле помогают людям –

Тем афганцам, кто пока что жив!

И пусть звёзды не ломают судьбы!

С праздником, афганский коллектив!

----------


## Skadi

*Petavla*,
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Petavla

Все равнины побелели,
И куда ни кинешь взор,
Вездесущие метели
Разметали свой узор.

Лес в песцовые одежды
Нарядился до весны.
И все краски белоснежны
В царстве матушки Зимы.

----------

livni (02.02.2016)

----------


## Petavla

Жизнь, ребята, бьёт ключом
И всё в темечко ручьём. :Tu: 
Но скажу вам, не тая,
Всё равно довольна я. :Yes4: 
Жизнь прекрасна на Земле!
Хорошо хотят жить все. :Grin: 

Пусть сегодня не везёт,-
Продолжай идти вперёд!
Впереди там солнца свет,
А без солнца жизни нет.
Солнца хватит всем, поверь.
Не жалей своих потерь.

Нас пугают каждый день – 
Всем каналам петь не лень:
Астероид к нам летит - 
Апокалипсис сулит. :Tu: 
Нагрешил весь наш народ…
И Господь нас не спасёт. :No2: 
Может, всё же пронесёт?
Чудо вновь произойдёт? :Smile3: 

Оглянись, мой друг, вокруг,
И почувствуешь ты вдруг:
Счастье рядом, вот оно – 
Только сбереги его! :Derisive: 
Распри все на век забудь!
Человеком прежде будь!
Ты своим трудом создай
Человеческий свой рай. :Tender:

----------


## Petavla

Не страдай, моё сердце, не надо,
Не спеши замолчать навсегда!
Я ещё не успела отраду
Получить в своей жизни сполна…
Мне отмерены строго судьбою
Все года и часы сочтены,
Но так хочется счастья – не скрою,
Жду не осени я, а весны.
Серебро на висках заблестело,
На глазах паутинки морщин,
Макияжа чуть бросить умело
И пойти покорять, что ль, мужчин?
Всё шучу, всё наивно мечтаю.
С молодёжью, как прежде, дружу…
И стихи всё для вас сочиняю – 
Этим всем вас, друзья, не смешу?

----------

ttanya (17.02.2018)

----------


## Лев

Твой день не только в январе -
Твой День Рожденья в феврале :Aga: 
Хоть на последний день пришёлся.
Искал я долго - он нашёлся :Yahoo: 
С ним поздравляю я тебя!
Ах, день последний этот февраля!
Весна уж дышит нам в затылок
С улыбкою, цветами и... корзиною бутылок :Vishenka 19:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 34:  :016:  :Animals 007:

----------


## Petavla

Лев, спасибо! Ты, как всегда, на высшем уровне! :Yes4: 

Бутылки, как цветы, взойдут, :flower: 
Лишь только снег растает. :Tu: 
Бомжи их сразу соберут, сдадут, пропьют... :Pivo: 
Дожди пройдут...
И чисто сразу станет! :Grin:

----------


## Валерьевна

*Тантьяна!!! От всей души поздравляю тебя с Днём Варенья!!!!
Счастья тебе, радости, любви и творческого вдохновения!!!
Продолжай радовать нас!!!*
[IMG]http://*********net/622783.gif[/IMG]

_А это подарок_
http://www.nivagold.ru/raznoe/rasnoe.html
http://smiles.33b.ru/smile.bereich102_0.html
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Petavla

Спасибо, Лев, мой друг ты хоть далёкий,
Но очень добрый и хороший друг!
Во сне в Израиле хожу средь гор высоких
И созерцаю красоту вокруг…
О как хотелось мне б увидеть страны – 
Начать с Израиля пришлось бы мне.
Моё желанье не сочту я странным – 
Там дух Христа – тянусь я к той земле…

_Анжелика, ты стала подругой
Виртуальной любимой моей!
Что бы делали мы друг без друга!
А теперь мне с тобой веселей! 
_

----------


## Petavla

Спасибо, друзья, за поздравления!!!

А сегодня очень печальный день в моей жизни:
2 года с того дня, как я потеряла лучшую подругу...

* Реквием угасшей звёздочке*

_Твой голос до сих пор у нас в ушах звенит,
Твой облик, как живой пред нами всё стоит.
Ты мама и жена, подруга и сестра…
Как жить нам без тебя, скажи нам, Калима!
Ты не лежишь во тьме – не место там тебе.
Теперь ты на земле повсюду и везде:
Ты в солнышке встаёшь, ты в пенье птиц поёшь.
Ты и в закате дня – ну как он без тебя?
Ты в небе голубом, тебе уютно в нём?
Ты ангел наш, прощай и нас оберегай.
Из слёз уже река, она так глубока.
Боль нашу не уймёшь и сердцем не поймешь,
Но мозг стучит: «Ушла…  Навечно… Навсегда…»
Прощай же, Калима, нам не забыть тебя!_

----------


## Petavla

Моя подруга Калима.   

 _Как тяжело терять подругу  и знать, что это навсегда!
Была ты лучшею в округе, моя подружка Калима.
Добра, приветлива, красива, ко времени строга, мудра.
Шутила ты всегда так мило, моя подруга Калима,
Никто тебя мне не заменит, боль не утихнет никогда.
Мы постареем все с годами, ты ж вечно будешь молода. 
Ты с фотографии посмотришь, как будто до сих пор жива,
И я всё жду, что ты шепнёшь мне: «Не плачь, подруженька моя!»
Всё  жду, что ты придёшь и скажешь: «Я пошутила, я жива!»
И что ответить мне прикажешь? – Плохая шутка, Калима.
Ты будешь жить в душе и в сердце всех тех, кто так любил тебя!
Была для нас как лучик солнца моя подруга Калима._

----------


## Petavla

_Весна… Как много в этом слове
Сиянья света и тепла!
Весною в лучезарном зове
Всё пробуждается от сна.

Такая радость пробужденья
Ликует в сердце и в умах,
А зимних стуж оцепененье
Лишь будет сниться в страшных снах.

Весна! На улице мы слышим
Оркестр  птичьих голосов.
Чудесным воздухом мы дышим – 
В природе нет таких духов.

Но аромат весны мы помним – 
Его не спутаешь ни с чем.
И обостренье чувств уловим…
Кто был никем, тот станет всем!

Весна, весна…  И буйство красок
Прорвётся скоро, как всегда.
Весна не отдаёт приказов – 
Всё добровольно и  сполна!_    2.03.2011

----------


## Petavla

_Мы женщины - мы матери, подруги,
Мы - чувственность, мы - нежность и любовь!
И мы не забываем друг о друге,
В беде придём на помощь вновь и вновь.

Мы - строгость, аккуратность и порядок,
Мы учим, шьём, готовим и творим,
При этом любим, помним, ценим, ладим...
Любого успокоим, покорим!!!_

Слава всем женщинам!  Ура-а! :Girl Blum2:

----------


## эля

спасибо, здорово

----------


## egorOFF

1
Блестит суперобложкой
Цветок на тонкой ножке,
Повадки дикой кошки
И нежная душа…
Как будто из романа
Её зовут Татьяна.
Ни одного изъяна…
Ну как же хороша!

припев

Татьяна, Татьяна,
Немножечко упряма,
Красива и ревнива,
Решаешь всё сама…
Татьяна, Татьяна,
На сердце моём рана,
Как жгучая крапива.
Свела меня с ума…

2
Я знаю, не забуду,
Что я бродил повсюду
Как в ожиданьи чуда
Дыханье затая…
К твоим ногам, Татьяна,
Все города и страны,
Моря и океаны,
Пытался бросить я.

3
В прищуренных ресницах
Таится взгляд царицы,
Листает жизнь страницы
Цветных календарей…
Без лишнего тумана
Признаюсь, без обмана -
Люблю тебя, Татьяна,
Всё ярче, всё сильней!

----------


## Kliakca

*egorOFF*,  :Ok:

----------


## Petavla

Привет всем!

Какой хороший текст, а музыка есть?

----------


## Лев

> Какой хороший текст, а музыка есть?


Будет! :Aga:  хотя и ты сама можешь :Yes4:

----------


## egorOFF

> Привет всем!
> 
> Какой хороший текст, а музыка есть?


Надеюсь что будет!  :Smile3:

----------


## Petavla

Дорогие мужчины, если вы создадите такую замечательную песню
(а Лев плохой музыки не пишет), вы прославите и себя и такое прекрасное,
но уже исчезающее имя  _Татьяна_  :Tu:

----------


## Petavla

Всё завтра прояснится - 
Златая колесница
Быстрее ветра мчится...
Ко мне иль не ко мне?

Всё завтра я узнаю:
Живу иль умираю,
Иду иль улетаю,
Ко всем или к тебе?

Как хочется забыться,
От быта отключиться,
Святой водой умыться,
Вдохнуть весну Земли,

И  утренней росою,
И  юностью босою,
И старостью седою,
Как жизнью, дорожи.

----------


## Marina-28-T

ТАТЬЯНА,БОЛЬШОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО ЗА ВАШЕ ТВОРЧЕСТВО!!
ДАЙ ВАМ БОГ ВДОХНОВЕНИЯ И  ЛЮБВИ!
С огромным удовольствием прочитала стихи- они прекрасны!Чувственные,жизненные...
Творите на радость нам,читателям!

----------


## Petavla

*Щенок Дружок.*

1.	В гости к нам пришёл щенок.
Лёг под дверью на бочок.
Пожалею я щенка – 
Заведу себе дружка.

ПРИПЕВ: Он лизнёт мне руку, гав!
                   Он развеет скуку, гав!
                   Будет жить с Дружком легко,
                   Весело и хорошо!

2.	На собачьем языке
Говорит Дружочек мне.
Вот он косточку принёс –
Поделиться хочет пёс.

ПРИПЕВ:

3.	С другом быстро мы бежим,
А потом в траве лежим.
Всем советую, друзья,
Завести себе щенка.

ПРИПЕВ:  Он лизнёт вам руку, гав!
                   Он развеет скуку, гав!
                   Будет жить с дружком легко,
                   Весело и хорошо! 
      8.03.11г

----------


## Petavla

> С огромным удовольствием прочитала стихи- они прекрасны!Чувственные,жизненные...
> Творите на радость нам,читателям!


Как приятно узнать, что это кому-то нужно - большей награды и не надо! :Yes4:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Как приятно узнать, что это кому-то нужно


Танюш, даже не сомневайся!!! Твори!!! :Yes4:  :Ok: 
Вот тебе подарок, ссылочка на сайт с твоими любимыми анимашками и смайликами 
http://smiles.33b.ru/index.php

----------


## Petavla

Анжелика, вот умеешь ты растрогать - чуть не до слёз!  :flower: 

Спасибо! Буду творить - вернее, постараюсь!  :Grin:

----------


## Petavla

Анжелика, вот результат твоей похвалы  :flower: 

_Люблю я жизнь душевно… жадно… нежно...
Люблю я жизнь и в счастье, и в беде –
В любое время: и зимою снежной,
И ярким летом в солнце и дожде.

Вот про весну хочу сказать особо:
Всё возродится, всё восстанет вновь – 
И Божья тварь, и каждая особа
С биеньем сердца вспомнит про любовь!

А осень вдруг накатит увяданьем.
И снова грусть от серого дождя…
Но жизни я опять пошлю признанье:
Люблю тебя, всегда люблю тебя!!!_
21.03.11г

----------


## Petavla

Я все народы уважаю, люблю Европу и Вьетнам,
Хочу в Японию, в Израиль, я не была ни тут, ни там.
О путешествиях мечтаю, но жаль – родни нет за бугром…
И самолёты улетают, а я в России – здесь мой дом.
Вот я б во Францию слетала – оттуда бабушка моя,
Мой дед привёз её в Россию, она всю жизнь здесь прожила.
А дед второй мой был майором – он тоже дважды воевал.
Он был за мать и за отца мне, всю жизнь на Родину пахал!

Росла я с детства сиротою, и маму вспомнить не могу…
Я грусть свою на ключ закрою и объявляю ей войну.
Пусть жизнь проблемы преподносит – врагу любому дам отпор.
Мне всё равно, кто вызов бросит – будь то хоть вор, хоть прокурор.
Друзьям отдам я, что имею, и помогу им, чем могу.
Я людям всем добром отвечу, но с детства хамство не терплю.
Быть оптимисткой по натуре, скажу вам, братцы, нелегко.
Но ныть и плакать я не буду – что не дано, то не дано.
Я лучше в бой за справедливость – себя и слабых защищать.
Пока есть сволочи на свете, придётся с ними воевать!
Я не ропщу и не старею – душой, как прежде, молода.
Я всех друзей теплом согрею и всех родных, кому нужна.
                                                                           20.04.2011

----------

larisakoly (27.02.2017), marih (27.02.2017), mochalova19 (27.02.2017), Natali-S (07.07.2016), NikTanechka (27.02.2017), Victorya (27.02.2017), viculy (13.09.2020), зулико (27.02.2017), Ирина-Ирен (27.02.2017), Левадана (27.02.2017), Людмилая (27.02.2017), Раисса (27.02.2017), Тамара 379 (27.02.2017)

----------


## Skadi

> Люблю я жизнь


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Petavla

_Прекрасная молодость, нежная юность,
Вдыхай полной грудью земную любовь!
Забудь про обыденность, скуку и скупость – 
Люби нежно, щедро, страдай вновь и вновь.

Летай в небесах и пари, словно птица,
Купайся в алмазах росы на лугу.
И пусть от любви тёмной ночью не спится,
Запой в унисон с соловьём поутру!

Срывай поцелуй – лепесток алой розы,
Окутай любовь свою облаком грёз…
Сожги все засохшие ветки мимозы,
Разрушь ледяной мрачный замок из слёз.

Пусть будет любовь твоя нежной и лёгкой,
Лелей, береги её, в сердце храни.
Она удивит и воскреснет, как прежде…
Ты с новою силой живи и люби! _  
                              23.04.11

----------

NikTanechka (27.02.2017)

----------


## Petavla

Спасибо! Всех с праздником!

Мы Пасху. как праздник великий встречаем!
Давно ль под запретом она нам была.
Теперь мы детей своих крестим, венчаем...
Дай Бог, чтобы вера нам всем помогла!

----------


## Petavla

В наше тяжёлое время часто спрашивают: "И что дальше?"

У меня сразу возник экспромт...

 А дальше Апокалипсис -  :Vah: 
 Разве вы все не слыхали? Астероида не ждали?  :Meeting: 
 А он вот - уже летит, и в Россию норовит!
 Этот подлый астероид всех давно уж беспокоит!
 Плохо будет олигархам - все деньжата станут прахом! :Yahoo: 
 Ну, а нам чего бояться? Не впервой уж нам общаться
 С супостатами-врагами! Подерёмся с небесами...  :Victory: 
 В Думе план уже продуман, и проект уже задуман. :Blink: 
 Не боись, честной народ! Флаги в руки - и вперёд! :br: 
 Там зарплата не нужна - там фантазия важна... :Taunt: 
 Как с ножом и топором победить небесный КОМ!

----------


## Алена345

Добрый вечер Татьяна Владимировна! Очень хороший экспромт Вы выразили, честно сказать о том, что когда - то жизнь закончится думать не хочется, единственная сила на Земле наш потенциал, который помогает нам жить, а также Ваши творения, как говорят, что смотреть вечно можно на огонь,воду,работающего человека, мне лично нравится - вода, в ней чистота мыслей и буйство идей.

----------


## Лев

> Щенок Дружок.


С премьерой! http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/musi...ui/352477.html

----------


## Petavla

Алёна, спасибо за добрые слова! Очень тронута.  :flower: 

Лев, увидела твоё сообщение - наконец-то смогла сюда войти...

Опять у меня тормозит интернет!  :Tu: 
Пора спать ложиться, но снова сна нет...
С завидным упорством качаю "Щенка" - 
Послушать хочу, как спел Лев про Дружка!
Впервые премьера - совместный проект! :Yahoo: 

Достал ты меня горе-*интер* и *нет*! :Vah: 

Всё... Скачала! Лев, браво! :Tender: 
Весело, трогательно и со вкусом! СПАСИБО!!! :Ok:

----------


## Валерьевна

*Татьян!!!
С ПРЕМЬЕРОЙ!!!* :flower: 
Задорный, замечательный щенок получился!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/1144698m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Petavla

> Задорный, замечательный щенок получился!!!


Спасибо, дорогая!
Мои простенькие слова замечательно легли на прекрасную музыку Льва!
Хотелось бы, конечно, ещё - аппетит приходит во время еды! :-)

----------


## Petavla

Частушки 

Что за шум и что за гам в нашем учреждении -   :Vah:  
То на первом этаже снова представление.

По своим живём законам – что нам Кодекс и Указ!
У нас в ДОУ свой начальник сочиняет свой приказ. :Blink: 

«По ступенькам не ходите – вы ещё не подросли» -
Заровняем все ступеньки и покатимся с горы. :Tu: 

Ох, снегурочки костюм просто заглядение,
Надевать его нельзя – он для заведения. :Yahoo: 

Шорты, мини-юбочки носит лишь инструктор.
Из одежды можно ей собирать конструктор. :Girl Blum2: 

Если ты на полчаса опоздать осмелишься,
Значит ты на ЕДВ больше не надеешься! :Nono: 

Ты не прав и я не прав, прав один начальник.
Чуть сильней накрасишься, иди-ка в умывальник.

На работу, как на праздник, ходят в наш соседний сад,
Мы ж, как вспомним про работу, выть охота всем подряд! :Vah: 

До каких же это пор будет длиться наш террор?
Ох, у русских и терпенья! Униженье – не позор. :No2: 

Ты – никто и я никто, все мы педагоги.
Культ особы-преособы вытер об нас ноги. :Blush2: 

Очень хочется порой нам начальниками стать.
Нам тогда жилось бы легче – на законы наплевать. :Taunt:

----------


## Petavla

Свеженький экспромт - как и колбаса, которую сварила.

Долго чистить путассу…
Я сварила колбасу.
Только, что за ерунда?
Стала розовой вода!
Колбаса же побледнела – 
Кошка есть не захотела!
И собака нос воротит –
Колбаса ей не подходит.
Тут пришёл дружок Серёжка.
Он попробовал немножко…
И промолвил: «Чудеса!
Колбаса так колбаса!
Я давно такой не ел – 
Хорошо, что я успел!»

----------


## Petavla

Пришло лето, а я здесь была весной - непорядок! :Tu: 
Надо темку обновить - надо что-то сочинить! :Yes4: 

Лето пришло, и поют всюду пташки.
Лето пришло. Спинки греют букашки.
Лето пришло – все так рады теплу.
Лето в России сменило весну.

Пух облаков тихо вдаль уплывает. 
Бабочки всюду над полем летают.
Ветер приятно ласкает лицо.
Лето так кстати в Россию пришло!

Можно теперь загорать и купаться,
В тёплой воде до заката плескаться.
Лето, подольше у нас погости – 
Солнце и радость ты нам принеси.

----------


## Petavla

Довольна тем я, что имею,
И не ловлю я журавля.
В руках синичку я лелею,
Ведь жизнь довольно коротка!

Друзья вокруг – и солнце светит,
И оптимизма я полна.
Судьба пусть тем же мне ответит – 
Пока надеюсь, я жива!

----------


## Валерьевна

Привет, Танечка!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Заглянула к тебе с радостью и обнаружила, как всегда - море позитива!!!
Поздравляю с началом учебного года, пусть все заботы будут только приятные, и всё наладится........:)
вот тебе кусочек лета
[IMG]http://*********net/1957495m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Petavla

> Заглянула к тебе с радостью и обнаружила, как всегда - море позитива!!!
> Поздравляю с началом учебного года, пусть все заботы будут только приятные, и всё наладится........:)


Спасибо, дорогая! Очень рада, что ты про меня не забыла!
Тебе тоже всего хорошего и новых творческих успехов!
Мы с мужем тут на недельку ездили в Питер к очень хорошему человеку.
В поезде написала 2 детских стихотворения, на обратном пути вот это:

Я не могу найти слова,
Чтоб выразить своё признанье –
Признанье сердца и ума
И благ земных всех пожеланья
Тому, кто нас обворожил
Своим умом и обаяньем,
Кто простотою покорил,
Гостеприимством и вниманьем.
У благодарности нет слов,
Есть лучезарное свеченье,
Есть память дней и сладость снов
И радость времяпровожденья.

В тиши средь зелени земной,
Где ели ввысь летят сквозь годы,
Живёт хозяин не простой –
Он из людей златой породы.
Кругом всё строго и светло,
Но наших знай – с размахом, с шиком!
Душе и телу хорошо
В том уголке с премилым ликом.
У друга чудная душа,
Он мудр, умён, дипломатичен…
Жена на редкость хороша,
И сам он очень симпатичен!
Всех обогрел и обласкал:
Детей, друзей, родных и близких.
Его Господь всем нам послал
Из побуждений самых чистых.
Пусть он во здравии живёт
Как можно дольше и богаче,
Пусть счастье в дом его войдёт –
Не может быть никак иначе!
Я помолюсь за всю семью,
Поставлю свечечки за здравье.
За всё его благодарю:
За хлеб и соль, за пониманье!

----------


## Petavla

*Моим друзьям, и не только им...*

Как будто отрезали сердца кусочек – 
Остался незримо он в дальней стране.
И сердце тоскует и биться не хочет,
Как рыба об лёд, в этой жуткой тоске.

Жизнь прожита, вроде, и сколько осталось,
Не знает никто, лишь в гаданьях намёк…
И с каждым мгновеньем дороже та малость,
Которую всем нам Господь приберёг.

Друзей мы теряем и вновь обретаем,
Тем слаще нам в жизни случайный сюрприз!
Закат впереди, но рассвет мы встречаем,
И вечной надеждой сияет девиз:
Твори лишь добро и люби своих ближних.
Пред Богом бомжи и монархи равны,
Ведь нет для него ни богатых, ни нищих – 
Все в царстве его и цари, и рабы.

Так будем творить и добро вечно сеять,
Поддержим друг друга во всём и везде.
Так будем в хорошее всё-таки верить!
Пусть будет тепло всем нам здесь на Земле!

----------


## Petavla

_Красавица Мила смеётся так мило
И ямочки - прелесть у губ.
Характер, как море:
То штиль, а то штормы,
Не любит её лишь кто глуп!

Хозяйка на славу - прикинет всё здраво,
И спорится всё у неё...
Её обожают и все уважают,
Семья для неё - это всё!

И дети, и внуки не знают с ней скуки,
И муж в ней не чает души!
Богиня в расцвете встречает рассветы
И светится вся изнутри.

Её горем било, беда не сломила,
Завидовать ей не спеши.
Она не из стали, её обижали,
Но нет в ней жестокой струны.

Так неповторима и неотразима:
Она - леди первой строки!
Так дай же ей Боже, что всем людям гоже:
Здоровья, удачи, любви!

Пусть будет Людмила по-прежнему милой,
Как звёздочка в ясной ночи!
Пусть строго не судит тех, кто её любит.
Добра её желаем все мы!_

----------


## Petavla

*Я ленюсь...*

или *Женская доля*


Я сегодня день ленюсь –
Не творю и не тружусь. :Yahoo: 
Я готовить не хочу
И рецепты не ищу… :No2: 
На кровати я лежу,
Кошке брюшко щекочу.
То в окошко погляжу,
То стихи читать начну. :Ok: 

И сердиться я ленюсь:
Вот на мужа не сержусь; :Tender: 
Он мне кофе не сварил,
Чудных слов не говорил,
В щёчку не поцеловал,-
На работу убежал…

Так проходит час иль два,
И уже вставать пора!
Всё, лениться не хочу! :Vah: 
Умываться я иду.
Кофе в турке закипит.
Быстро испеку бисквит.
Натушу я кабачков,
Налеплю я пирожков, :Yes4: 
Настругаю-ка салат –
Муж салату будет рад!
Варится,кипит бульон –
Очень супчик любит он!
Надо бы ещё пюре,
А на сладкое– суфле!

В магазин сходить пора:
Хлеб,колбаска и икра…
Не забыла ничего?..
А хорошее вино,  :br: 
Минералка, пиво, джин… :Pivo: 
Покидаю магазин!
Почему ж так тяжело?
Эх, помог бы, что ли, кто???
Ну, да ладно, не впервой –
Быстренько бегу домой!

Так... покупки разобрать,
По местам всё рассовать,
И пора разогревать –
Стол для мужа накрывать!

Дети,плохо,- далеко,
Жить без них так нелегко!
Надо им хоть позвонить:
Поучить, как надо жить!..

Нет, устала, полежу,
Полениться я хочу!..
Выходной-то мой прошёл –
Спать пора, а сон ушёл!
Муза в голове сидит
И стихами говорит.
Ох, когда ж я поленюсь?..
С Музой я договорюсь: :Ok: 
Завтра даст пусть выходной –
Нужен завтра мне покой:
Надо шторы постирать,
Кофту срочно довязать,
Да, ещё дошить халат…
И тогда уж можно спать!

Ну и чудный выходной…
Отдохну я в день другой…
Коль получится, с утра
Буду вновь лениться я! :Grin:

----------


## Petavla

[IMG]http://*********su/671481m.jpg[/IMG]

*О вечном…*

У ангелов крылья легки, невесомы,
И ангелам легче, чем нам на Земле...
Мы все здесь в гостях, а вот ангелы - дома!
Но мы так привыкли к земной красоте!..

Господь испытанья нам шлёт постоянно.
Мы ропщем порой и ругаем судьбу.
И каждый считает, что  всё-таки рано
Домой возвращаться пока что ему.

Но… рано иль поздно мы все унесёмся
В мир снов и покоя в небесной тиши,
И утром уже никогда не проснёмся
Оставив лишь след столь ранимой души.

Делитесь добром и прощайте обиды,
Оставьте упрёки - они ни к чему!
Пусть кто-то никчёмным вам кажется с виду...
И всё ж помогите, коль надо, ему!

На ссоры, разборки не надо жизнь тратить.
Прошёл день ли, час – то уже не вернуть!
А в прошлом ошибки стараться исправить
Всем нам не дано – не жалей и забудь!

Успей людям добрую память оставить! 
Пусть дети и внуки гордятся тобой!
Пока ещё можно хоть что-то исправить,
Успей, всё исправь и живи! Бог с тобой!
8.11.11

[IMG]http://*********su/680696m.gif[/IMG]
http://reikikrasota.ucoz.ru/photo/ka...lov/12-2-0-0-2

----------

NikTanechka (27.09.2018)

----------


## Petavla

Он генерал, но этим не кичится:
Он также прост, как в прежние года.
Женой, детьми он, как и все, гордится.
И доброты полны его глаза.

Друзьям он друг, врагам...а бес их знает -
Быть может, нет их вовсе у него.
И подчинённый даже понимает,
Насколько в службе с шефом повезло!

Он - не гранит: из плоти он и крови,
Такой, как мы, но лучше во сто крат!
И он не просит лучшей в жизни доли,
Он был отцом для всех своих солдат.

Он до сих пор в Чечне во сне воюет:
Спасает тех, кто без него б погиб.
Любимый сын - по маме он тоскует...
И ни при чём здесь важный статус ВИП.

Он всех поймёт, поможет всем, чем сможет.
Начальник, друг и просто человек.
Он подмигнёт и быстро шутку сложит.
Ему не страшен этот сложный век!

Мы дружбу с ним и бережём, и ценим.
Примером нам он был во всём всегда.
В его звезду счастливую мы верим!
Пусть Бог хранит его во все года!

----------


## Petavla

У меня теперь новое хобби: я пишу стихи по фотографиям... :Yahoo: 
Вот эту я сделала сама  :Yes4:  и назвала её "Художница Осень"

 

Лето осень встретило…
Осень листья метила – 
Жёлтой краской красила,
Ярко всё раскрасила.

Не вернуть зелёную
Краску, в мир влюблённую!
Но грустить не будем мы –
Будем ждать красу зимы

С чудными узорами
На окне со шторами,
С вьюгой, да с морозами – 
С зимними угрозами.

Но не испугаешь нас,
Даже рады мы подчас
Славным зимним праздникам,
Новым тёплым ватникам.

Вновь сугробам выше крыш – 
Ох, зима, опять шалишь!
Но замкнётся снова круг –
Расцветёт весна вокруг...

Краску сменит белую
На окраску смелую,
Новую волшебную –
Чудную, душевную.

Оживёт природа вновь,
Будет всем дарить любовь
И вернёт зелёную
Краску, в мир влюблённую…

----------


## Petavla

Ноябрь на дворе… Но мы день отмечаем,
Сегодня Светлана на свет родилась!
Мы дружно с семьёй её праздник встречаем –
Причина достойная нынче нашлась!

За милую женщину с именем светлым
Поднимем не раз мы бокалы свои!
Мы ей пожелаем здоровья при этом,
Семейного счастья, удачи, любви!

Пусть радуют Свету любимые дети,
Как прежде, пусть муж преподносит цветы!
И солнце с утра в золочёной карете
Доставит ей радость весенней красы!

И то не беда, что зима за окошком –
Нам здесь с именинницей очень тепло!
Когда мы уйдём, нам взгрустнётся немножко,
А вот на душе будет очень светло!

Светло от общенья с семьёй этой дивной,
С хозяйкой Светланой, что так хороша!
Так будь же всегда молодой и любимой!
Пусть будет к тебе благосклонна судьба!!!

----------


## Petavla

_Я люблю такую тишину,
Что звенит в ушах до засыпанья…
Я люблю такую красоту,
Что царит в душе очарованье!

Не хочу я тратить жизнь на сон – 
Там во сне совсем неинтересно.
Лишь уснёшь, раздастся лёгкий стон – 
То душе в груди ночами тесно…

В декабре уж ночь темна, черна,
Даже белый снег не помогает.
Ночью будет сер он до утра,
Но до марта, вряд ли, он растает.

И зимой, и летом я люблю
Белый свет и солнышка сиянье!
Я и жить, и чувствовать спешу,
Не люблю я в жизни ожиданье!

Не люблю сидеть и просто ждать,
Зацепив свой взгляд в какой-то точке.
Лучше буду я стихи писать,
Мысль свою оставив в ровной строчке.

Может, кто над строчкой той вздохнёт,
А быть может, кто-то улыбнётся…
Скажет; «Вот Татьяна достаёт…»
И в душе у них не шевельнётся.

Ну, а вдруг кому-то по душе
Мысль моя и ровных строк сплетенье?
Вот для них пишу я в тишине,
Раз уж есть пока что вдохновенье…_

----------


## Skadi

> Я люблю такую тишину,
> Что звенит в ушах


И я люблю такую, Танюш  :Yes4:

----------


## Black Lord

*Petavla*, очень душевно...
Спасибо.

----------


## Petavla

> Petavla, очень душевно...
> Спасибо.


Мне на отзыв хочется откликнуться:
Сотворить очередной "сонет"!
Не могу я с чуждой мыслью свыкнуться - 
Что скажу когда-то Музе: "Нет!"

----------


## Petavla

[IMG]http://*********net/2385152m.jpg[/IMG]

*Небеса…*

Небеса… то синие, то серые,
То с лазурной летней чистотой,
То с дождём, то с облаками белыми,
То со страшной чёрною грозой!

Небеса… то хмурые, то светлые – 
Как душа: то в свете, то во мгле,
Иль как песни, чисто звонко спетые
На прекрасной утренней заре.

Небеса… пронзительно далёкие,
По ночам вы с  блеском ярких звёзд.
Небеса… тяжёлые и лёгкие,
Покажите радужный свой мост!

И помчит меня мечта по радуге,
Понесёт в заоблачную даль – 
Как по льду по тонкому на Ладоге…
Очень тонок призрачный хрусталь.

Небеса… манящие и вечные,
Пусть вас греет яркий солнца свет!
Обнимите Землю с человечеством – 
Пусть наступит, как всегда, рассвет!


[IMG]http://*********net/2390272m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

Татьян!!!
С прошедшим тебя, подруга, Днём Татьяны!
Пускай всё складывается удачно!
И в январе для тебя расцветают розы!
[IMG]http://*********net/2398756m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Petavla

Спасибо, дорогая!  :flower: 
Кстати, день Анжелики есть?
Ты должна знать! Ты всё знаешь!.. :Yes4:

----------


## Petavla

Ох, подруга, Анжелика,
Вышла телом ты и ликом!  :Ok: 
Хороша, так хороша,
Да к тому ж добра душа! 

Пишешь ты стихи и прозу - 
Как подкинешь нам занозу - 
Долго в голове сидит
И задуматься велит...  :Oj: 

Ты всегда в беде поможешь
И утешить тоже сможешь.
Ты - подруга просто класс - 
Говорю я без прикрас!  :flower: 

Как тебе моя Ода?  :Derisive:

----------


## Лев

> Как тебе моя Ода?


Тоже взяла себе моду
Называть частушки одой.

----------


## Petavla

Лев, ну ты опять не прав! :Nono: 
Поумерь-ка ты свой нрав!
Высоко себя несу??? :Meeting: 
Я ж шучу, мой друг, ШУЧУ! :Grin:

----------


## Лев

> Лев, ну ты опять не прав!
> Поумерь-ка ты свой нрав!
> Высоко себя несу???
> Я ж шучу, мой друг, ШУЧУ!


Я конечно же не прав -
Потому что я же Лев.
Я и шутки понимаю,
А мои не принимаешь? :Grin:

----------


## Petavla

> Я и шутки понимаю,
> А мои не принимаешь?


Милый друг, всё понимаю,  :Yes4: 
Только рифму я ищу...  :Meeting: 
Я твоим словам внимаю,
Но пред рифмой трепещу!  :Vah: 

Я почему-то раньше считала все авторские стихи автобиографичными.
Впрочем, не только я - думаю, большинство так считают.
Но вот теперь, уже в который раз, просто приходит в голову первая строчка, и начинаешь сам развивать сюжет...
Думала о красоте роз, а получились вот такие стихи...

_В эти зимние морозы
Ты пришёл из темноты.
Протянул смущённо розы:
«Осторожно, там шипы…»

Лепестки нежнейших красок,
Аромат тончайший роз
Мне из старых добрых сказок
Преподнёс сам Дед Мороз!

Колпачок с опушкой белой
Съехал так смешно на бок.
Что же ты такой несмелый,
Почему так одинок?

Где подружка-молодушка,
Что Снегурочкой зовут?
А-а, осталась на пирушке,
И тебя уж там не ждут?

Что ж, понятно: потянуло
Вновь в уютный старый дом…
Тело вдруг само свернуло
За знакомым за углом?

Что же ты молчишь, дружище?
Проходи, коль уж пришёл.
Я не знаю, что ты ищешь,
Только я здесь ни при чём…

Не сложилось, отболело.
И увяли лепестки…
Всё сгорело, онемело,
И остались лишь шипы…_

----------


## Лев

> Милый друг, всё понимаю, 
> Только рифму я ищу... 
> Я твоим словам внимаю,
> Но пред рифмой трепещу!


Рифму, Таня, не ищи
И пред ней не трепещи.
Позабудь на миг о ней,
Похлебай-ка лучше щей.
Шире разевай-ка рот
Рифма там тебя найдёт :Grin:

----------


## Petavla

> Шире разевай-ка рот
> Рифма там тебя найдёт


Лев, меня ты рассмешил:
Я смеялась, что есть сил! :Yahoo: 
Разеваю шире рот,  :Vah: 
Только рифма не идёт! :Meeting: 
Ты ж от рифм зависишь сам!  :Yes4: 
Ты придирчив сам к словам! :Oj:

----------


## Petavla

_Я всё спешу, спешу куда-то,
Как будто не успеть боюсь!
Я по ночам пишу, ребята,
Не высыпаюсь, ну и пусть!

Раз муза ночью посещает,
Знать ей удобней в тишине – 
Она часов не замечает,
Мы до утра наедине.

Со смыслом рифму с ней подружим
И стройно выстроим сюжет,
Бывает, мы на месте кружим
И не найдём никак ответ…

Казалось бы, ну как в сканворде:
На все вопросы отвечай
И набирай скорее в Ворде – 
Лишь только буквы подставляй!

Но нет, стихи писать не просто – 
То знает тот, кто их писал…
И никогда начать не поздно
Повествовать, как ты страдал,

Как ты любил, как ты расстался
С любовью первою своей.
И как совсем один остался,
Желая всё забыть скорей!

Сегодня я пишу не складно,
И мой сумбур поймут не все…
Но нужный слог ловлю я жадно – 
Он кружит, кружит в голове…_

----------


## vortep

Интересные, очень индивидуальные и трогательные стихи!
Спасибо!!!

----------


## Petavla

Хочу поздравить всех мужчин
С их днём защитника России!
Сегодня много есть причин,
Чтоб им бокал полней налили!

Их смелость, мужество нужны,
Чтоб победить врага любого!
И все их качества важны!
Так дай им Бог всего земного!
                   ***
Любви ответной на века!
Семьи – счастливой, дружной, крепкой!
Здоровья вам – как у быка,
Причём породы очень редкой! :-)

Вы по-простому – мужики,
В огонь и в воду все мы с вами!
Так будьте же, как сталь, крепки!
Вас не сломить, пока вы с нами!

----------


## Ленти

*Для тебя, Танюш!!*  *ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ ОФИЦЕРСКИМ ЖЕНАМ!* 
Поделись со мною скукой,
Офицерская жена…
По-армейски очень скупо начинается весна.
Муж уехал на маневры.
Жди. У двери долго стой.
Прямо действует на нервы запах лиственниц густой!
На судьбу свою посетуй,
Подосадуй на себя:
От порога - за полсвета увела тебя судьба!
«Не гляди, что на погоне…» - не глядела. Знает сам.
И скомандовал: - По коням!-
Встречный ветер двум сердцам.
Дождик каплет,
Дождик каплет…Пограничный гриб, как зонт…
Здесь не Сочи и не Капри, здесь военный гарнизон.
Для тебя здесь нет работы.
А пойти - куда пойдешь?
Если даже за полсвета здесь театра не найдешь…
Варишь, жаришь, прибираешь, половицами скрипя, 
и носки ему стираешь, усмехаясь про себя.
По вопросам нерешенным - что, мол, как и почему?-
Ты идешь судачить к женам однокурсников его…
Так живешь ты.
Или в чем-то
Я ошиблась невзначай?
У тебя чертою четкой возле добрых губ
Печаль…
…Но - чубатый и горластый-
Вот вернулся он, твой муж.
Сапоги его в потеках, плащ забрызган и измят…
Ты бежишь к нему в потемках коридором наугад.
Ты бежишь - домашним духом,- позабыв, что дома гость…
Окрылено перед другом разлетелись руки врозь!
Ты прости, что в этот вечер,
В этот ваш семейный час
Я в гостях у вашей встречи,
Я в свидетелях у вас…
И не густо - и не пусто.
За столом сидим втроем
И под кислую капусту, водку рисовую пьем.
Все в порядке. Все на месте.
Так бы можно до утра.
Только до того вы вместе, 
Что я чувствую: пора.
Завтра мне в вагон – и дальше:
Люди, встречи, города…
Может, не простимся даже…
Загадаю, как всегда:
Что ж с собою взять из части
Взять на память я должна?
Поделись со мною счастьем,
Офицерская жена.

Римма КАЗАКОВА

----------


## Ленти



----------


## Petavla

> Для тебя, Танюш!!  ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ ОФИЦЕРСКИМ ЖЕНАМ!


Валюш, спасибо - очень тронута! :Ok: 
И вот посвящение вам - всем моим друзьям!

 

Сегодня мне полста четыре,
Но не старею, братцы, я!
Как хорошо, что в этом мире
Есть благо – есть мои друзья!

Живу, люблю и солнце светит,
И оптимизма я полна!
Пусть не болеют внуки, дети – 
Пусть здравствует моя семья!

Любите все меня такою,
Какая есть – не поменять…
В последний день зимы не скрою:
Вас всех хочу поцеловать – 

Родных людей, друзей и близких,
Что в бедах, в радости со мной.
Отвешу вам поклон я низкий,
И подружусь с своей судьбой.

Я всех врагов своих прощаю.
А может, нет их у меня?
Кому могу, всем помогаю,
И всех зову к себе в друзья.

----------


## Ленти

*ТАНЮША , С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!! СЧАСТЬЯ , БЛАГОПОЛУЧИЯ, ЗДОРОВЬЯ НА ДОЛГИЕ ГОДЫ!!*

----------


## olga kh

[IMG]http://*********net/2536452m.jpg[/IMG]

*В твой день рождения, Танечка, - немного НЕЖНОСТИ!!!* :Tender:

----------


## sima

> И всех зову к себе в друзья.


*Друзья пришли
и в день рожденья 
хотят озвучить поздравленья,
и много счастья пожелать:
чтоб получалось все "на пять!",
здоровья, радости, достатка,
дела чтоб были все в порядке,
почаще "муза" посещала,
душа покоя чтоб не знала!
 На мир с улыбкою смотреть,
вновь сочинять,
 творить, гореть!!!!*

ТАТЬЯНА, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

[IMG]http://s9.******info/ea13c9ddbd445a49cec90ee199af7d18.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Petavla

> ТАНЮША , С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!! СЧАСТЬЯ , БЛАГОПОЛУЧИЯ, ЗДОРОВЬЯ НА ДОЛГИЕ ГОДЫ!!





> В твой день рождения, Танечка, - немного НЕЖНОСТИ!!!





> Друзья пришли
> и в день рожденья 
> хотят озвучить поздравленья,


Девочки, спасибо большое за поздравления!
Буду и дальше для вас всех стараться, не лентяйничать! :-)

----------


## Petavla

Оставьте, сударь, ваши сентименты:
Я вижу вас насквозь давным-давно! :Yes4: 
И не нужны мне ваши комплименты -  :Nono: 
В них фальшь сквозит, как в плохеньком кино!

Коль не перечу - буду я хорошей,
А возражу, так сразу я - змея...  :Vah: 
Не видно грязь под первою порошей, :No2: 
Но чернота под белым,знаю я! :Tu:

----------


## Лев

Сударыня! От Ваших аргументов
В глазах его темным-темно.
ВозбУждены-же Вы одномоментно -
Без фальши плакать суждено. :Smile3:

----------


## Petavla

Да, Лев, ты, как всегда, прав!  :Yes4: 
Лето... Солнце голову печёт - 
Ничего путнего на ум не идёт! :Vah:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Ох, подруга, Анжелика,





> Как тебе моя Ода?


 :Tender:  :Ok: 
Танюша!!!
Ну, вот что я сказать могу?
Прочитав  о себе (любимой)
Не в бреду, не во сне, НА ЯВУ!
Ты стихами меня одарила!
Хоть в «Писанье» ругают «кумир»,
Только, в жизни, похоже, он нужен – 
Перекрашивать серый  наш мир
В цвета радуги, может лишь дружба!
И сказать я могу - одно,
Чесслово! Я рада, подруга!
Что хотя мы совсем далеко,
Так легко понимаем друг друга!
 :Yes4:

----------


## Petavla

> Ну, вот что я сказать могу?
> Прочитав  о себе (любимой)


Браво - ответ достойный!!! :Ok: 
Я тебя обожаю!!!!!!!!!!!! :Vishenka 32: 

Я только что приехала. Вот мои новые стихи:

Не бывает любви, не бывает – 
Я твержу про себя в забытьи.
Ветер листья с деревьев срывает:
В лето осень ворвалась – смотри!

За окном всё уныло и хмуро,
Стук колёс монотонен и туп…
Как не хочется выглядеть дурой,
Как не нравится, если ты груб!

Эти всплески от переживаний,
От печали – разлуки со мной.
Не исполнить нам наших желаний
Быть вдвоём... До свиданья, родной!

Поезд воздух пронзает ретиво,
И уносит всё дальше меня…
Мы прощались с тобою так мило,
Грусть запрятав поглубже в себя.

Не бывает любви, не бывает – 
Видно это привычка и всё!
Вместе тесно, а врозь поднывает – 
Не привыкли к разлуке ещё!

Пусть её, как хотят называют:
Иль любовь, иль привычка – хоть как!
Видно, всё-таки что-то бывает,
Раз душа слёзы льёт больно так!..

----------


## Лев

> За окном всё уныло и хмуро,
> Стук колёс монотонен и туп…
> Как не хочется выглядеть дурой,
> Как не нравится, если ты груб!


За окном всё уныло и хмуро,
Стук колёс монотонен и туп…
Проплывают автобусы, фуры,
А на рельсах лежит чей-то труп :Blink: 
******************************
Хороший текст для песни, я бы взял,
но уже столько написано про такое... :Smile3:

----------


## Petavla

> Проплывают автобусы, фуры,
> А на рельсах лежит чей-то труп


Лев, привет!
Ты знаешь, мне такая же рифма на ум приходила, но я её отогнала подальше!




> Хороший текст для песни, я бы взял,
> но уже столько написано про такое...


О-о-о!!! Спасибо за такие слова!
Я сейчас взлечу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Написано много, но со мной только одна!.. :Meeting: 

Вот ещё одно:

Милый, думай обо мне,
Если ночью вдруг не спится,
Если дождь в окно стучится,
Он напомнит обо мне…

Милый, думай обо мне!
Если солнышко смеётся,
И легко тебе живётся,
Пчёлкой я мелькну в цветке.

Милый, думай обо мне!
Нет меня, но фото рядом
Озаряет нежным взглядом,
Предназначенным тебе.

Милый, помни обо мне
И когда меня не станет,
Облик мой не перестанет
Появляться вновь во тьме...



ПОСЛЕСЛОВИЕ (шутка)))

Я приду к тебе во сне
Ты проснёшься рано утром
В сложной позе камасутры – 
Точно вспомнишь обо мне!!!
Я напомню о себе!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Vah:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Облик мой не перестанет
> Появляться вновь во тьме...


Танюш, 
вдруг, запугаешь милого,
и не помогут дождь с жарой,
ни фото им хранимое,
и не пчелиный рой :Blink: 




> В сложной позе камасутры – 
> Точно вспомнишь обо мне!!!


во это уже спасение,
после ночных кошмаров,
меняя своё положение,
он вспомнит тебя, как подарок :Ok:

----------


## Petavla

> Танюш, 
> вдруг, запугаешь милого,


В наши годы запугать уже тяжеловато...
Муж у меня говорит: "Коней на переправе не меняют."
Видимо, это надо воспринимать, как "уже поздно"
или "ты у меня самая надёжная..."  :Derisive: 




> во это уже спасение,
> после ночных кошмаров,
> меняя своё положение,
> он вспомнит тебя, как подарок


А тут вообще смех!  :Blush2: Такое милое лирическое стихотворение.
И как будто чёрт в конце подлез  :Vah: - чего мне в голову
пришло такое послесловие! Ума не приложу!  :Meeting:

----------


## Petavla

> Танечка, мне тебя сам Бог послал! Очень нужны стихи к юбилею (55 лет) нашей медсестры. Очень душевная женщина, замечательный работник, добрый человек.


*Поздравление медсестре.* 

*Вы у нас медсестра - просто женщина,
Человек с буквы самой большой!
С милосердием жизнью повенчаны,
И судьбы вам не надо другой.

Вы душевная, милая, добрая,
За советом всегда к вам идём.
Вы такая для нас всех... удобная - 
Как от феи, чудес от вас ждём!

Мы проблемой и болью поделимся,
Будем слушать серьёзный ответ,
Попросить полечить мы осмелимся,
От всех бед дайте нам свой рецепт!

Будьте ж вы и здоровы, и счастливы!
Дай вам Бог долгих лет, долгих зим!
Не нашли лучших слов, но старались мы:
От души вас поздравить хотим!*

----------


## Рема555

Класс! Особенно это:




> Вы душевная, милая, добрая,
> За советом всегда к вам идём.
> Вы такая для нас всех... удобная - 
> Как от феи, чудес от вас ждём!


Лучших слов и придумать невозможно!

----------


## Skadi

> Муж у меня говорит: "Коней на переправе не меняют."


"Коней на переправе не меняют", -
Сказал мне муж и хитро подмигнул.
Потом добавил: "Дураки теряют
Ту женщину, с какою жизнь хлебнул!"  :Yes4:

----------


## Petavla

> "Коней на переправе не меняют", -
> Сказал мне муж и хитро подмигнул.
> Потом добавил: "Дураки теряют
> Ту женщину, с какою жизнь хлебнул!"


Здорово! Браво! :Ok: 

Стихи решаем как кроссворды - 
Подумав, рифму подберём!
Но пусть завидуют нам лорды - 
Их жизнь скучна, а мы ЖИВЁМ: :Yahoo: 
Вот худо ль, бедно ль, сочиняем - 
Нам только тему дай и всё!
Мы все об отдыхе мечтаем,
А он придёт и... ну его!  :Derisive: 

Мне бы пошить иль повязать бы,
Но сайт зовёт: ещё чуть-чуть...
Мне до свидания сказать бы,
Так всё равно же не уснуть! :Oj:

----------


## Лев

> Но сайт зовёт


Исповедь сайтозависимой :Grin:

----------


## Petavla

> Исповедь сайтозависимой


Да, ты прав - надо заканчивать с этим делом!

На улице солнце и лето в разгаре,
А я всё у компа - в стихийном ударе!!! )))

----------


## Petavla

Захотелось написать что-нибудь на одну букву - вот что получилось... :Derisive: 

Цветы, ещё цветы и ты
Средь этой пёстрой красоты…
Явился ты из темноты,
Как будто и не жёг мосты,

Дойдя до огненной черты,
Не любовался на костры
С любимой личной высоты,
Боясь презренной суеты,

Отвергнув море теплоты,
Разрушив женские мечты,
Как заяц, прыгнул ты в кусты,
Запутав за собой следы,

И чувства дивной  чистоты
Не разглядел в глубинах ты…
Всегда вдвоём, всё время  - мы…
Мне не хотелось пустоты,

Кричала я до хрипоты,
Но не услышал ты мольбы.
О сколько утекло воды!
Пережила… И снова ТЫ!

----------


## Petavla

На Урале снова аномальное лето - полтора месяца нет дождей.  :Meeting: 
Горят леса...
Побит рекорд температур - 37 в тени. Такой тампературы не было уже 80 лет! :Vah: 
Написала мольбу-закличку. Вроде, помогло - идёт дождик, правда небольшой (((...

Ночью ветер завывал угрожающе – 
Тучки серые сзывал смыть пожарище.
Лето знойное стоит аномальное
И земля так хочет пить по-нормальному.
Всё  не спится по ночам – тяжело так жить!
Обращаемся к Богам с просьбой нас простить!
Мы грешим и каемся, непутёвые.
Уж такие мы, земляне, бедовые…
Ты прости нас и спаси, Бог наш-батюшка,
Нашу Землю напои – Землю-матушку!
Только Боже, нам не шли наводнения,
Из огня да в полымя – потрясение!
Пред стихией мы слабы – защити нас Бог!
Испытаний много как – я в жару продрог.
Нет, не буду я роптать – стану хлеб растить.
Помоги же, Боже, нам жажду утолить!

----------

Лилия60 (12.12.2018)

----------


## Petavla

Как хорошо лежать и всё – 
Не делать просто ничего!
Лежишь ты день, лежишь ты два…
И вот уже болят бока!

Прекрасно долго отдыхать, 
Но надоело мне лежать!
Вы думаете так легко:
Не делать долго ничего???

Нет, братцы, это не по мне,
Ведь столько мыслей в голове!
А сколько ждёт меня людей,
И вдвое больше ждёт детей!

Детей, что праздника хотят,
Что любят петь, играть, плясать!
Ты можешь в этом им помочь?
Тогда гони «лежачку» прочь!

Иди работай и твори,
И детям праздник подари!
Ведь их горящие глаза
Забыть тебе никак нельзя!

Твоя профессия – музрук,
А праздник – твой заветный друг!
И к чёрту отдых, к чёрту лень!
Учи детей ты каждый день!

На том мы свете отдохнём,
ЗдЕсь жизнь короче с каждым днём!
Давай, дружище, шевелись!
И краше будет наша жизнь!

----------

SvetaH (18.04.2017), viculy (30.03.2020), Лилия60 (12.12.2018)

----------


## margolov

Браво!!! Какая Вы, Татьяна, МОЛОДЕЦ! Творческих успехов!!! Новых интересных задумок и идей!!! С уважением Марина!

----------


## Petavla

> Браво!!! Какая Вы, Татьяна, МОЛОДЕЦ! Творческих успехов!!! Новых интересных задумок и идей!!!


Мариш, спасибо! Очень рада, что Вам понравилось! :Yes4: 

Вот дописала прошлогоднее стихотворение...

 
_Фото моё. Последние солнечные сентябрьские деньки._


*Дождливый вальс.*

Осень, подруга, послушай,
Вместе давай погрустим.
Мы тишины не нарушим – 
Вместе давай помолчим.

Капли стекают, как слёзы.
Вновь зачастили дожди.
Скоро ударят морозы
Дни заморозят мои.

Жизнь пролетела, как лето – 
Молодость быстро прошла,
Но не жалею об этом,
Знать, не стареет душа!

Только бывает, нахлынет
В сердце незваная грусть.
Время назад отодвинет – 
Я на неё не сержусь!

Светлую грусть принимаю,
Мрачную сразу гоню.
Лето наступит, я знаю – 
Этой надеждой живу!

----------

Лилия60 (12.12.2018)

----------


## SiOlAn

Здравствуйте, дорогая Танечка! Сколько Ваших замечательных песенок с детками спето! Очень приятно встретиться с Вами на нашем сайте!!! Заглянув на эту страничку, я Вас открыла с другой стороны. В душу просто "запала" Ваша "Пожелтевшая тетрадь". По-женски мило, чисто, откровенно. Тронуло.....  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Счастья, радости и благоденствия Вам и Дому Вашему!

----------


## Petavla

Привет Белоруссии!
23 года прожила там! :Yes4: 

Дорогая Оленька, спасибо за душевный и тёплый отзыв!
Рада, что Вы нашли время познакомиться с моим творчеством! :Tender:

----------


## PAN

*Petavla*, Таня... А у меня опять в работе военные...
Сейчас отбиваю семью бравого капитана от первого мужа его замечательной супруги... И ребенка, самое главное...

Ракетчики, мать-перемать...))) В бумагах даже адрес печатать низя...)))
Самое приятное - в этот раз 100% отобъю в пользу ребенка...

Ребята очень позитивные... соответственно и работается хорошо...

----------


## Petavla

Ой, Павел, как я рада, что ты зашёл ко мне в гости! :Yahoo: 
Может и стишки мои почитал?

Да, занят ты по полной, как всегда!
А я вот попадаю под сокращение к Новому году.
Садик был на простое 2,5 года! А теперь и вовсе закрывают - 
никак гражданским передать не могут... :Tu: 
А мне 28 февраля 55 - всё, отработанный материал )))
На работу не берут - молодые нужны.
Но ничего, здесь-то, на форуме, я ещё нужна,
будем совершенствоваться, надеюсь!!!  :Derisive: 

Спасибо, что не забываешь! Удачи тебе в помощи людям! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Petavla

Мы тут со Львом в Одноклассниках почудили в стихотворной форме.
Лев, не хочешь сюда наш диалог перекинуть?  Но только с фоткой, конечно  :Grin:

----------


## Petavla

> Мы тут со Львом в Одноклассниках почудили в стихотворной форме.
> Лев, не хочешь сюда наш диалог перекинуть?  Но только с фоткой, конечно


Понятно... - кому надо, тот сам туда сходит  :Yes4: 

Вот родилось новое стихотворение или текст для песни - ещё не знаю...

[IMG]http://*********su/2931394m.jpg[/IMG]
http://artgrafica.net/2010/11/05/bol...sov-zemli.html


Огромная наша планета
Плывёт в темноте мимо звёзд.
И взрослые знают, и дети,
Что путь её очень не прост.

Она, как израненный мячик.
Несёт на себе тяжкий груз.
Дождём иногда она плачет.
За всех перед ней извинюсь!

Планета моя дорогая,
Прекрасней тебя не найти!
Земля не нужна нам другая.
За всё нас, родная, прости!

То смерчи, то землетрясенья – 
Земля возмущается вновь!
То засуха, то наводненья,
Война, леденящая кровь!

Земля так устала от боли,
А мы всё никак не поймём,
Что вдруг поменяются роли,
И все мы куда-то уйдём…

Давайте ценить те мгновенья,
Что Богом даны и судьбой.
Пусть всем нам Земли притяженье
Даст мудрость, добро и покой.

----------


## Лев

> Понятно... - кому надо, тот сам туда сходит


Что это наша Таня тихо сама с собою? :Grin: 

А так у меня есть "Моё рифмоплутство" - заходи побалдеть...

----------


## Petavla

Сходила, Лёв, к тебе в Рифмоплутство...




> Что это наша Таня тихо сама с собою?


Ты прав, Лев, сами мы с собою: 
Ты у себя, я у себя...
Я сожаления не скрою - 
Вниманьем я обделена...




> Каждый из нас очи закроет...
> Света конец?! Кто-то завоет...
> Кто-то увидит Божий Свет Настоящий!
> Тот, кто искал - тот и обрящет...


Не до стихов сейчас - сам знаешь!
Конец светов, конец мечтов...
Хоть ты меня вот навещаешь - 
Должна тебе букет цветов... :Vishenka 33:

----------

Лилия60 (12.12.2018)

----------


## Petavla

[IMG]http://*********ru/3488164.jpg[/IMG]




*Счастье на ладошке.* 

_Т.Петрова_

Счастье на ладошке – что это такое?
В летний жаркий полдень все хотят попить. 
Зачерпни водицы ты своей рукою - 
Ах, какое счастье, жажду утолить!

Полные пригоршни влаги чудотворной
Я подброшу в воздух – дождик пусть пройдёт!
Россыпью прохладной, брызгами фонтана
Пусть вода живая землю всю польёт!

Пусть цветут цветочки, радуются пчёлки,
И в саду прекрасном зреют пусть плоды.
Засухи не зная, красочно и сочно
Мир наш расцветает, зная вкус воды!

Капельки водички – счастье на ладошке.
Чудо во Вселенной - на Земле вода.
Пейте и купайтесь, только берегите
И не загрязняйте. Пусть живёт она!

----------

Лилия60 (12.12.2018)

----------


## Petavla

[IMG]http://*********ru/3852924m.jpg[/IMG]

Я не могу писать шедевры,
Я пядей не семи во лбу!
И это действует на нервы:
Писать хочу, а не могу!

Уж сколько мудро нам внушали:
Не перепрыгнешь сам себя!
И розы быстро так завяли – 
Жаль, так мгновенно жизнь прошла!

Вершин крутых не покорила – 
Всё по течению плыла…
В саду сосёнку посадила,
И дочь Олесю родила.

А дома нет и строить поздно – 
Чужбина стала мне родней.
Хоть на таможне смотрят грозно,
Качу к подруге я своей.

Тепло душе на Украине,
Там так спокойно и легко!
Позвать сюда б сестру Ирину
И дочку с внучкой бы ещё…

А кошку Мусю, точно знаю – 
Сюда я скоро привезу.
Я часто здесь теперь бываю,
И Украину я люблю.

----------

Лилия60 (12.12.2018)

----------


## Валерьевна

> Я не могу писать шедевры,
> Я пядей не семи во лбу!


да, ладно, Танюша, мы ж не Ахматовы,
коль, просит душа – рифмуем  non stop,
и мысль не зависнет прочно  ферматою
всегда вдохновляет жизни простор  :Aga: 

пс
*Привет, подружка, с прошедшими тебя!*
[IMG]http://*********org/2605481m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Petavla

> *Привет, подружка, с прошедшими тебя!*
> 
> [IMG]http://*********org/2605481m.jpg[/IMG]


Как я рада, ты не представляешь! :Yahoo: 
Всё гадала: где ты, что с тобой? :Meeting: 
Ты сама прекрасно понимаешь:
Неизвестность - это непокой! :Vah: 

Дорожить умеем женской дружбой! :Tender: 
Ждать и верить - это наш удел. :Tu: 
Мне с тобой общаться очень нужно, :br: 
Так что ты не пропадай, Анжел! :Nono:  :Derisive:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Как я рада, ты не представляешь!


*Спасиб, подруга! И тебя,
Мне не хватало так же сильно,
Ведь, славно так, что нас не зря,
Соединила всех, судьба,
Нам,  улыбаясь всем, слепя,
И регулярно, и обильно!*
 :Grin: 
[IMG]http://*********org/2610272m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Petavla

Ой, спасибо, дорогая - 
Птичек очень я люблю!
За подарок сей прекрасный
Я тебя благодарю!

И с Крещением Господним
Поздравляю от души!
Пусть вода недуги смоет -
Ощущенья хороши!

Верим в Бога, как умеем - 
Нас учили не тому.
В церкви, что скрывать, робеем,
И молюсь я, как могу...

[IMG]http://*********org/2594586.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Petavla

Все студентами мы были,
 Но тогда в Татьянин день
 Параллель не проводили:
 Танин день - Татьянин день.

 И лишь на снегу писали,
 Что Татьяна плюс Сергей...
 Вдруг женой и мужем стали
 И произвели детей.

 Уж давно повыростали
 Дети, внуки - жизнь идёт!
 Тани бабушками стали...
 Внучек - Тань, наперечёт.

 Сони, Насти и Полины,
 Дашеньки в детсад идут,
 Алевтины, Ангелины...
 Только Танечек нет тут!

 Имя наше исчезает.
 В чём причина - не понять.
 Таней, знать, не называют,
 Дабы в жизни не страдать...

[IMG]http://*********ru/3877590.jpg[/IMG]
http://top-antropos.com/religion/hri...jataja-tatjana[/QUOTE]

----------


## Petavla

[IMG]http://*********ru/4107919.jpg[/IMG]

Поздравляю с праздником своего мужа и всех нас!

Кто-то не носил мундир,
Кто-то не ходил в атаку…
Но жесток бывает мир - 
В нём всегда есть место мраку…

А сегодня речь о тех,
Кто был к армии причастен.
Их хотим поздравить всех,
Пожелать здоровья, счастья!

Пожелать, чтоб никогда
Не пришлось им защищать нас!
И прошедшая война 
Пусть не снится им в ночной час!

Пусть учения идут 
И парады восхищают!
Только В МИРЕ пусть живут
Те, кто мир наш охраняют!

----------

viculy (30.03.2020)

----------


## Petavla

[IMG]http://*********ru/4162728.jpg[/IMG]


*Белоснежная невеста, 
Лишь слегка касаясь пола,
 В белоснежном вальсе кружит
 С милым стройным женихом.
 Вот где счастье – они вместе,
 И улыбки светят снова,
 Солнце с белым светом дружит,
 Ослепляя всё кругом.

Вас сегодня поздравляем!
Много радости желаем,
Много счастья, много света
На всю жизнь и в этот день.
Точно, встретились не зря вы!
Восхищаемся мы вами –
Вашей чудной красотою.
Похвалы нам петь не лень.

Пусть Серёжа любит Олю,
Пусть встречают хлебом-солью
Вас родители сегодня 
И, конечно же, всегда.
Пусть любовь преград не знает,
Пусть невеста обожает
Богом данного Серёжу
Жениха-богатыря!

Будьте вместе, будьте рядом,
И улыбкой или взглядом
Поддержите вы друг друга
В нужный миг, в момент любой.
Пусть Серёжа помогает,
Пусть семья проблем не знает,
Пусть жена счастливой будет
За широкой за спиной!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/4192426.gif[/IMG]

http://forumsmile.ru/animation/ :flower: /page14

----------


## Petavla

Девочки, мальчики, спасибо за поздравления!
Очень тронута - лелею надежду, что я вам нужна хоть не всегда, но иногда!

[IMG]http://*********ru/4144006.jpg[/IMG]

Мне сегодня 55,
Начинаю жить опять!
Ну, конечно, не с нуля – 
С 28 февраля!
Пенсия не для меня – 
Заскучаю на ней я…
Я мечтаю похудеть,
Пенсии – чуть пополнеть,
Дочке – счастья повидать,
Внучке – Человеком стать!
Всем друзьям, родным – добра,
Да душевного тепла!
Вам здоровья, долгих лет!
И над бедами побед!
Кто меня поздравил, всем
Жить желаю без проблем!
Кто забыл – бывает, что ж!
Им желаю я того ж! :Derisive:

----------


## Petavla

Не дарите больше мне цветов - 
Не могу смотреть на увяданье.
Параллель сама приходит вновь:
Впереди лишь жизни увяданье...

Я люблю картины - там цветы
Никогда к утру не увядают.
Аннимашек целые сады
У меня в компьютере сверкают!

Не дарите больше мне цветов - 
Больно видеть мне, как чудо гибнет...
Пусть живут цветы - моя любовь,
Красоту пусть гибель не настигнет!

[IMG]http://*********ru/4174496.gif[/IMG]
http://forumsmile.ru/animation/ :flower: /page11

----------


## Олюр

Танюша, я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям с юбилеем, хотя  и несколько запоздало. Желаю Вам  быть здоровой, любимой  и востребованной. Я перешла ютот Рубикон 9 лет назад. Про работу не тревожтесь: была бы шея - хомут найдется. Такие специалисты, как Вы, на дороге не валяются! От всей души желаю Вам удачи!

----------


## irinatantsyreva

Спасибо за хорошие стихи!

----------


## Petavla

> Желаю Вам быть здоровой, любимой и востребованной. Я перешла ютот Рубикон 9 лет назад. 
> От всей души желаю Вам удачи!


                     ***
*Музыка льётся волшебная,
Тихо играет скрипач…
Сбудься, желанье заветное –
Встречу мне, счастье, назначь!*




> Спасибо за хорошие стихи!


Жду в гости, как только что-то сотворю...
Гостей ценю, друзей люблю!)))

----------


## Petavla

[IMG]http://*********su/3239619.jpg[/IMG]
Фото сделано мной у нас в городке


*Россия*
Татьяна Петрова

_(вступление перед русской сказкой)_

Необъятны просторы России!
Красота здесь везде в дымке синей:
Тут зимою морозы трескучие
И сугробы из снега скрипучего.

А весной снег так медленно тает – 
Месяц март кашу снежную варит.
Но в апреле земля подсыхает
И о лете тихонько мечтает…

В мае яблони, словно невесты – 
От цветов белых листьям нет места!
Летом дождик пройдёт и грибочки
Грибников ждут в лесу под листочком.

Много ягод лесных: чёрных, красных…
Но зверей можно встретить опасных:
Бродят там кабаны и медведи,
Рыси, волки в лесу их соседи.

А берёзки растут белоствольные,
В ряд стоят все красавицы стройные.
Ели, сосны – подруги пушистые
Смолкой пахнут – такие душистые!

Необъятны просторы России!
Красота здесь везде в дымке синей…
Люди русские очень душевные
Сказки дарят нам просто волшебные!

----------


## zavedka

Спасибо, Танюша,  за такие добрые, проникновенные стихи

----------


## Petavla

> Спасибо, Танюша, за такие добрые, проникновенные стихи


Привет Белоруссии! И вам спасибо, что зашли! :Derisive:

----------


## Petavla

[IMG]http://*********su/3733083.jpg[/IMG]

Снова поезд уносит вдаль,
И чего-то немного жаль.
Что осталось – тоскует во мне, 
Что со мной, то в душе и в тепле.

Снова поезд уносит вдаль,
И стучит эта жёсткая сталь.
Вот и радости нет, почему?
Не пойму, не пойму, не пойму…

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

Татьяна, очень интересные ваши стихи.
Прочитала с удовольствием.
Творческих вам успехов!

----------


## Ленти

Проста, лаконична строка...
Этот поезд меня подхватил,
А вдали и перрон,и вокзал, и тоска...
Вот , Танюша , как стих убедил.

----------


## Petavla

Какой красивый отзыв! Спасибо!

----------


## val_mv

какая душевная песня, спасибо :flower:

----------


## Petavla

В свете последних событий не спалось...

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4791034

И снова вот творенье родилось  :Oj: 
Не про меня, про странную любовь,
Что к людям вдруг приходит вновь и вновь...  :Meeting: 



*СТРАННАЯ ЛЮБОВЬ*

_Т. Петрова_

Поздний вечер, гаснут свечи!
Беспорядок на столе.
Эти все украдкой встречи
Надоели точно мне!

Ты женат, я холостая,
Длится всё давным давно…
Мне зачем любовь такая – 
Роль играю, как в кино:

То я –  ласковая кошка,
То тигрица для тебя.
Поиграешься немножко,
Да и бросишь ты меня.

Мужики – народ жестокий,
С глаз долой, из сердца – вон!
У разлуки статус стойкий…
Замолчит мой телефон.

Что ж, разрыва ждать не буду – 
Всё решила для себя.
И тебя я позабуду,
В снах по-прежнему любя…

----------

livni (02.02.2016)

----------


## ююлю

Уважаемая Татьяна! А как можно прослушать ваши песенки?

----------


## Petavla

Юлия Владимировна, если вы имеете ввиду песни диска, то в моей подписи
есть слова *Прослушать и приобрести (ссылка)*
(смотрите ниже)

Нажмите на неё и в открывшемся сообщении (вкладка откроется новая рядом) - нажмите на слова

*КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ПЕСЕН ДИСКА*

----------


## Ольга Ромова

Мне очень радостно, что встретила я Вас!
Звучат мелодии, зовут всех в сказку!
И русский дух проснётся в нас,
И каблучки попросят пляску!
С благодарностью.

----------


## Petavla

Олечка, спасибо!

Всех женщин с праздником!


[IMG]http://*********net/4839305.jpg[/IMG]
*ВМЕСТЕ БУДЕМ МЫ СИЛЬНЕЙ!

Т.Петрова

8 марта – праздник женский.
Уже так хочется тепла…
Уходят пусть мороз крещенский,
Сугробы, лёд и холода.

Душа призывно просит солнца,
Его ласкающих лучей.
И пенье птиц, как звон червонцев,
Вселит надежду в ум людей.

Да будет мир, весне – дорогу!
Мы так хотим растить детей!
Мы – жёны, мамы и подруги,
И ВМЕСТЕ будем мы сильней!*

----------

Karamel (18.02.2018), Дзюбкина (02.03.2016)

----------


## Валерьевна

Танюшенька! Подруга! 
Со всеми тебя прошедшими праздниками большими и маленькими!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
А главное - с ВЕСНОЙ!!! :Yahoo: 
С ней, матушкой, приходят все самые лучшие ожидания, душа ищет вдохновения, а сердце тепла, радости и любви!
Желаю тебе, чтобы всё это ворвалось к тебе дружной ватагой и .... с собой подальше от рутины, скуки и дураков )))
Спасибо тебе за твоё доброе и светлое ТВОРЧЕСТВО!!! Супер!!! И прочитала и послушала   :Ok: 
Ты умничка!!!!!! 

[IMG]http://*********net/4893984.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Petavla

Анжелика!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Как я тебе рада! Ты вернулась???
Я очень этого ждала, и мне очень тебя не хватало!

----------


## Petavla

Уважаю ВСЕ страны.
Просто Россия - моя Родина.

[IMG]http://*********net/5369097m.jpg[/IMG]

Поднимайся, Россия, и плечи расправь – 
Во весь рост возвышайся над миром.
Прочь всех тех, кто продаст,
и всех тех, кто предаст!
Стань всеобщим народным кумиром!

Унижали тебя, оскорбляли тебя,
Обливали отборнейшей грязью.
Но ты снова чиста, и свежа, и честна,
По закону ты справишься с мразью.

Наши деды мертвы, что сражались за мир,
За всеобщее счастье и братство.
Но их дети и внуки выходят в эфир,
Чтобы вновь не попасть к гадам в рабство.

----------

livni (02.02.2016)

----------


## Petavla

Написала стихотворение моему деду Пашнину Петру Васильевичу.
Светлая ему память! 

 [IMG]http://*********net/5391106.gif[/IMG]

С великим Днём Победы
Поздравить всех хочу!
Свечу зажгу я деду,
У фото помолчу...

Ведь две войны жестоких
Ему пройти пришлось!
Друзей лишился многих,
Но выжить удалось!

Раненье, боль, невзгоды -
Он смог преодолеть.
Под знаменем свободы
Всё зло он смог стерпеть.

С Победой долгожданной 
Вернулся дед домой.
Теперь я постоянно
Чту подвиг ратный твой!

И в день Святой Победы
Я помню, я скорблю...
Поклон вам низкий, деды -
За то, что я живу!

http://www.22.taranenko.biz/

----------


## Petavla

[IMG]http://*********net/5609092.jpg[/IMG]

*Дорогие форумчане, поздравляю всех вас с днём рождения форума in-ku!*



*Стихи любимому форуму*

Жизнь моя была обычной: дом, работа и семья.
Но однажды в интернете форум я in-ku нашла...  :Blink: 

Посмотрела, сколько тем тут! А ведь я пишу стихи!
Почитала, загорелась: поделюсь-ка я с людьми!

И в Поэзии-разделе начала: «Татьянин день»…
В интернет ходила ночью, только так тянул модем.  :Meeting: 

Павел, Лев и Анжелика – это первые друзья!
Как неопытный котёнок здесь всему училась я. :Vishenka 30: 

Разъясняли, помогали, появился интерес…
И всегда меня здесь ждали, потому пошёл процесс! :Laie 40: 

Тема 2 – я с музруками поделюсь всем, чем могу.
И с коллегами, с друзьями вновь к вершинам я иду! :Yahoo: 

Вот совместные проекты появились у меня!
Зазвучали наши песни! Форум, ты моя семья!  :Tender: 

Я тобой живу, надеясь, что и ты всегда мне рад…
Милый форум, ты сплотил нас, и теперь нам нет преград!

Всем за помощь, за поддержку благодарна вам, друзья!
А за диск спасибо Саше - так сбылась мечта моя!  :Oj: 

Будем Дом ИНКУ беречь все и Марине помогать.
Постараемся шедевры мы почаще создавать!  :Kuzya 02: 

С днём рождения, наш форум! С пятилетием тебя!
Ты давно даёшь всем фору! Ты - мой дом, моя семья!  :Vishenka 24:

----------


## Petavla

[IMG]http://*********net/5941386.jpg[/IMG]

*ДЕТИ ВОЙНЫ*

_Т.Петрова_

Не будем разбираться:
Кто прав, кто виноват!
Погибшим не подняться,
Что в темноте лежат.

Взаимные упрёки
Не смогут нам помочь!
Людской кровИ потоки
Смотреть уже невмочь!

Взрослеют за ночь дети
И понимают вдруг:
Смертельны взрывы эти!
Всё рушится вокруг!

Им хочется укрыться
В тепле и в тишине.
Им хочется забыться 
В спокойном детском сне.

Мы все за них в ответе!
Не опускай глаза!
У всех у нас есть дети,
И всем страшна гроза!

Сегодня на экране,
А завтра… Не дай Бог!
В коварной этой драме
Неведом нам итог.

Задумайтесь над этим,
Так зыбка  тишина.
Уже страдают дети!
В окно стучит война!

Спасибо, что прочитали.
КОММЕНТАРИЕВ НЕ НУЖНО!

----------

Добронрава (22.08.2020)

----------


## Petavla

По понятным причинам я написала, что комментариев не нужно - 
я свято чту правила нашего форума.
О том, что любые отзывы принимаются в личку и в репутацию,
подразумевается...
Очень тронута изобретательным умом своих коллег,
которые прислали в репутацию:




> ........................





> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


и тем самым выразили, что их моё творение затронуло!

Спасибо всем, кто подписан на мою тему и
интересуется моим творчеством!

[IMG]http://*********ru/5285374.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Petavla

[IMG]http://*********net/6050233.jpg[/IMG]

*Моему доктору*

В палате одна… Мыслей рой в голове.
И фея так часто приходит ко мне.
Ей медика форма к лицу и вообще,
Нет женщины ныне милей на Земле.

Она успокоит, во всём даст совет.
Здесь царство её – этот вот лазарет.
От всех нас, наверно, устала она.
Проблемы порой её сводят с ума.

Но бедам сломить её нет, не дано.
Я Бога прошу, чтобы ей повезло!
И трудности, годы пускай нипочём – 
Не зря ж она стала главным врачом!

«Железная леди» – о ней говорят,
Чего только стоит её строгий взгляд!
Поэтому здесь чистота и уют.
Порядок во всём – вот за это и чтут.

Добра вам, мой доктор, здоровья, тепла,
Чтоб жизнь, словно солнышко, яркой была!
Пусть вас уважают и ценят всегда.
Такого врача не забыть никогда!

----------


## ttanya

> Татьянин день лишь в январе – 
> Зимою, в злую стужу.
> И все деревья в серебре,
> Но холод мне не нужен.
> Люблю тепло, люблю весну,
> Хочу любви и ласки.
> И до сих пор я чуда жду
> Из доброй милой сказки.
> 
> ...


_СПАСИБО за чудесное, жизненное стихотворение!!! Мы такие вот, Татьяны!
_

----------


## Petavla

Да, Танюш, до сих пор удивляюсь,
и кто мне "нашёптывает" такие стихи? :Meeting: 
Иногда так плохо слышно, что замаюсь,
пока расслышу... :Oj:  :Derisive:

----------


## Petavla

> Как мне хочется уснуть на все дни разлуки!
> И проснуться лишь тогда, когда твои руки
> Вновь коснутся моих плеч и с трудом поверю,
> Что нашла я наконец милую потерю!


Из-за смещения ударения немного переписала:

Как мне хочется уснуть на все дни разлуки!
И разбудят пусть меня ласковые руки:
Вновь коснутся моих плеч и с трудом поверю,
Что нашла я наконец милую потерю!

----------


## Petavla

Возраст в жизни - осень...
На дворе - весна.
Постарела, может? Но в душе всё та.
А в душе листочки майские растут.
А в душе цветочки нежные цветут.

Так люблю я утро, солнце - так светло!
Вечером мне грустно, ночью так темно.

И спешу я в садик - дети ждут меня.
Господи, спасибо! Я нашла себя! 


[img]http://*********net/6827435m.jpg[/img]

----------


## mochalova19

> И спешу я в садик - дети ждут меня.
> Господи, спасибо! Я нашла себя!


Танечка, а садику как же повезло! Ведь таких "сокровищ" поискать ещё!!!
Внешне и не скажешь, что "возраст в жизни - осень" Выглядишь, Танюша, моложаво очень!
Надеюсь, не последний этот вечер творческий... Дорогая Танечка, тебя мы любим очень!!!

----------


## Инна Погорелова

Стихи о войне берут за душу. Это не комплимент... Это - правда. 
Татьяна,  от всего педагогического коллектива поздравляем Вас с Днем Великой Победы!

----------


## Petavla

> Надеюсь, не последний этот вечер творческий...


Мила, если буду работать, проведу ещё и в младших группах,
и взрослый вечер стихов хочу провести...




> Стихи о войне берут за душу. Это не комплимент... Это - правда.


Спасибо большое вам!
Стараюсь писать от души! :Yes4:

----------


## Petavla

Написала поздравление нашей заведующей.
Она у нас самая лучшая. Дождалась я такого вот счастья!

Написала ей стихи на юбилей.


*Поздравление лучшей зАвушке*

_Т.В.Петрова_

Дорогая .............,
Поздравляем мы вас от души!
Ваша жизнь – это вечная молодость,
Потому что вокруг – малыши.

Человек вы для нас уважаемый,
Лучших качеств у вас и не счесть!
Доброта ваша неиссякаема,
И за это хвала вам и честь!

Как мы рады, что вы – наша завушка!
Так работать нам с вами легко!
Вы печётесь, чтоб садик был здравушкой,
Чтобы всем было здесь хорошо.

Вам желаем пути интересного,
Снежных зим, тёплых солнечных лет!
Настроенья желаем чудесного,
В жизни – новых свершений, побед!

Пожелаем вам доброго здравия,
Счастья женского, много любви!
Ореол вашего обаяния пусть сияет!
                     Господь вас храни!


[img]http://*********ru/7389233.gif[/img]

----------

Lia-Lia (12.12.2018), LiliyaOdiss (16.12.2018), SiOlAn (13.12.2018), SvetaH (18.04.2017), verazalit (13.12.2018), Алусик (13.12.2018), Валентина М (06.11.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (12.12.2018), Дзюбкина (29.01.2019), Елена_дор75 (15.12.2018), Ирина-Ирен (13.12.2018), кэт радистка (20.03.2016), Лилия60 (12.12.2018), Любовь Р. (01.01.2019), людмила-45 (08.10.2017), Светлана Богатырева (17.12.2018)

----------


## НСА

Спасибо большое, замечательное поздравление!!!!!!!!!!! :Tender:  :flower:

----------

Дзюбкина (29.01.2019)

----------


## olga kh

Да, Танечка! Очень душевное поздравление - видно, что от всего сердца! Это так здОрово - работать во взаимопонимании и уважении! Ведь тогда можно "горы свернуть", и...пожалуй, отложить еще расставание на неопределенное количество лет))))

----------

Petavla (05.08.2021)

----------


## Petavla

> Спасибо большое, замечательное поздравление!!!!!!!!!!!


Рада, что вам понравилось!




> Ведь тогда можно "горы свернуть", и...пожалуй, отложить еще расставание на неопределенное количество лет))))


Да, Олечка, было бы здоровье!

----------


## lenok_64

Танечка, какое хорошее душевное поздравление! А как необычно ласково звучит "Завушка", чаще всего "завка", "зава".

----------

Petavla (05.08.2021)

----------


## Petavla

> А как необычно ласково звучит "Завушка",


Да, как-то пришло само после песни "Офицерушка"...)))
Это песня про нас - офицерских жён.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcO0HMRWsP8

----------

viculy (30.03.2020), Елена_дор75 (15.12.2018)

----------


## Petavla

Давно не была в своей темке...
Сегодня поздравила Марину.
Пусть моё поздравление и здесь сохранится.




> _[img]http://*********net/7815223.gif[/img]Милая Мариночка, с днём рождения!_[img]http://*********net/7816247.gif[/img]
> 
> _Ты – свет наш в окошке,  ты – солнышко наше.
> И вряд ли найдёт кто души твоей краше.
> 
> Ты всех нас согрела, Свела воедино.
> И лучшего нету в инете админа.
> 
> Без дома ин-ку всем нам жить невозможно.
> ...

----------

Karamel (18.02.2018), PAN (06.03.2016), Лилия60 (12.12.2018), Людмилая (18.03.2016)

----------


## Petavla

Зима заканчивается, а я всё никак не выставлю своё маленькое стихотворение,
которое храню в памяти... :Oj: 

Зима укрыла белой шалью 
Наш древний клён - он стал красив!
Теперь старик сентиментально
Скрипит под ветер свой мотив.

[img]http://*********net/7910901.jpg[/img]

----------

Лилия60 (12.12.2018)

----------


## Танюша35

> Да, как-то пришло само после песни "Офицерушка"...)))
> Это песня про нас - офицерских жён.


Доброго времени суток! Случайно набрела на Вашу темку, очень тронула эта песня, не смогла не послушать, прям мурашки бежали! Я тоже офицерская жёнушка))) Радости Вам, вдохновения и творчества во всём!!!

----------


## Petavla

> Радости Вам, вдохновения и творчества во всём!!!


Спасибо!

Написала стихи по просьбе:

*Музыка весны*
_
Т.В.Петрова_

Деньки весны нежны и хороши.
Вновь дождалась природа пробужденья. 
Любовь рождает музыку души
И лучезарный танец вдохновенья.

Струны прозрачной тонкий голосок
Звучит в сердцах прекрасным настроеньем.
И пенье птиц, и звонкий ручеёк
Поют с весенним лёгким оживленьем.

Проснись скорей, почувствовать спеши
Внутри себя приятное волненье.
Любовь рождает музыку души
И лучезарный танец вдохновенья.


[img]http://*********net/7926015m.jpg[/img]

----------

elen82 (19.03.2016), Karamel (18.02.2018), MLV (19.03.2016), mochalova19 (19.03.2016), notka47 (19.03.2016), solnet (20.03.2016), Victorya (20.03.2016), Дания (19.03.2016), Елена_дор75 (15.12.2018), Лариса Антонова (19.03.2016), Лев (19.03.2016), Левадана (19.03.2016), Лилия60 (12.12.2018), Наталья0405 (27.02.2019), Фрагмент ме4ты (21.03.2016)

----------


## Petavla

*Всё пройдёт*

_Т.Петрова_

Поделиться с тобой я хочу
Светом ярким мерцающих звёзд.
Я ответ всё ищу, почему
Этот мир сложен так и так прост…

Он бывает залитый дождём,
Полон слёз, серых туч и во мгле.
Но когда он поплачет, потом
Снова станет светло на Земле.

Буйно яблони вновь зацветут,
Ароматом сразит нежность роз.
Красота и добро пусть живут,
Не встречая ни горя, ни слёз.

И, казалось бы, просто совсем
Добрым быть, просто жить и любить.
Почему же ты занят не тем?
Ты добро не умеешь творить?

Злоба точит, она захлестнёт,
И не мил тебе будет весь свет.
Но надежда одна: всё пройдёт.
Не спеши ей сказать слово «нет»! 




[img]http://*********net/8306808.jpg[/img]

----------

Irina_Irina (01.09.2016), Lara (05.12.2016), laratet (25.07.2016), mochalova19 (25.07.2016), moderm (25.08.2016), Валерьевна (03.12.2016), Елена Эрнст (25.07.2016), Елена_дор75 (15.12.2018), Ладога (24.07.2016), Лев (24.07.2016), Лилия60 (12.12.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (24.07.2016), о-ля-ля (26.07.2016), ТаняТанечкаТанюша (06.12.2017)

----------


## mochalova19

> Всё пройдёт


Танюш, спасибо огромное за такие трогательные, душевные, добрые стихи! Прочитала, и так светло стало на душе... Спасибо, милый человечек!

----------

Petavla (09.01.2018)

----------


## татуся

[QUOTE=Petavla;5234650][CENTER][SIZE=3][FONT=Georgia][COLOR="#9900ff"]
*Всё пройдёт*

_Т.Петрова_

Татьяна,очень хорошие стихи,а самое главное в подходящий момент!!!
Спасибо за помощь!!!

----------

Petavla (09.01.2018)

----------


## Андреева Алла

Здравствуйте! Я новичок. Меня зовут Алла, я из Севастополя. Околдована вашим творчеством. И стихи и песни, а танцы- это что-то!! Правда мне почти всё недоступно, но это пока. Спасибо вам, что делитесь.

----------

Petavla (09.01.2018), Лилия60 (12.12.2018)

----------


## Petavla

> Танюш, спасибо огромное за такие трогательные, душевные, добрые стихи! Прочитала, и так светло стало на душе... Спасибо, милый человечек!






> Татьяна,очень хорошие стихи,а самое главное в подходящий момент!!!
> Спасибо за помощь!!!





> Здравствуйте! Я новичок. Меня зовут Алла, я из Севастополя. Околдована вашим творчеством. И стихи и песни, а танцы- это что-то!! Правда мне почти всё недоступно, но это пока. Спасибо вам, что делитесь.


Девочки, милые, я только сейчас увидела ваши отзывы! 
С лета не заходила сюда, и гостей-то не вижу!
Большое спасибо за добрые слова! :Yes4: 
Аллочка, очень рада знакомству! Обожаю Крым - это рай земной! :Tender: 
У меня в темах практически всё открыто, так что добро пожаловать!
Взрослые стихи теперь пишу редко - в силу профессии в детство ударилась! :Meeting: 
Удачи вам, форумчане!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

Lara (05.12.2016), MOPO (08.12.2016), Лилия60 (12.12.2018)

----------


## Petavla

*Подружкам*

С женским днём всех поздравляю
И желаю от души,
Чтоб вы были все здоровы 
И собою хороши!

Всех мужчин вы удивляйте 
И умом, и красотой!
Все вершины покоряйте.
Благ земных, любви большой!

[img]http://*********net/8991317.jpg[/img]

----------

Лилия60 (12.12.2018), ТаняТанечкаТанюша (06.12.2017)

----------


## Petavla

*Влюблённый робот*
_
Т.В.Петрова_

Влюбился робот. Даме шлёт открытки.
Она ему: «Да что вы, да вы кто?»
А ей в ответ идут одни картинки.
Она понять не может ничего.

«Да кто ж он, босс? А может, иностранец!
Меня б на яхте, что ли, покатал!»
И штурм мозгов, и на щеках румянец,
И поиск в гугл ей ничего не дал.

Страдает робот: как ему открыться!
В недоуменье женщина живёт.
Аккумулятор робота садится.
А он всё верит: вдруг она поймёт!

Vlyublennyy-robot(oboibox.ru).jpg

----------

ivano (09.01.2018), lenik (13.01.2018), lenok_64 (10.01.2018), lipa29 (09.01.2018), nezabudka-8s (09.01.2018), Nich Tanya (09.01.2018), NikTanechka (09.01.2018), SNAR (10.01.2018), solnet (10.01.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (10.01.2018), Галин04ка (09.01.2018), Дания (10.01.2018), Лилия60 (12.12.2018), Маргошик68 (10.01.2018), НСА (09.01.2018), Раисса (09.01.2018), Травка (09.01.2018)

----------


## Лев

> *Влюблённый робот*
> _
> Т.В.Петрова_
> 
> «Да кто ж он, босс? А может, иносранец!
> 
> 
> Vlyublennyy-robot(oboibox.ru).jpg


Нас рано мама разбудила,
С ранцами, в школу проводила.
В школе иносранец долго выступал,
О своей сране много рассказал. :Grin:  :Taunt:  :Yahoo:

----------

lipa29 (09.01.2018), nezabudka-8s (09.01.2018)

----------


## Petavla

> В школе иносранец долго выступал,


Ой... ой...ой... :Yahoo: 
Лев, я уже смеяться не могу, пощади!
Я уже ИСПРАВИЛА!!!

Тогда так:
А В ШКОЛЕ ИНОСРАНЕЦ
ПОМОГ НЕСТИ НАМ РАНЕЦ...

----------

Лилия60 (12.12.2018)

----------


## Лев

> Ой... ой...ой...
> Лев, я уже смеяться не могу, пощади!
> Я уже ИСПРАВИЛА!!!
> 
> Тогда так:
> А В ШКОЛЕ ИНОСРАНЕЦ
> ПОМОГ НЕСТИ НАМ РАНЕЦ...


Ай, успела...

----------


## Petavla

Мой разум мечется в ночи. 
Его мне нужно успокоить.
И сердце трепетно стучит. 
Как на покой его настроить?

Неблагодарность не люблю. 
Несправедливость ненавижу!
Конечно, я вам не скажу, 
Что всех людей насквозь я вижу...

Сама всегда с добром, с теплом,
Тогда скажите, почему же
Меня морозит от обид,
И мир в душе мне очень нужен…

Господь с небес льёт чудный свет,
Живи и радуйся, да где там!
Найдутся те, кто скажет: «Нет!
Не будем следовать заветам!»

Они, наверное, слепы,
Но, может быть, они прозреют…
Они, наверное, глупы.
Научит жизнь и поумнеют.

С волками жить, по-волчьи выть?
Да нет. Мне это не подходит!
Привыкла человеком быть
Чужая боль меня находит.

Нам нужен крепкий прочный мир,
Ведь это просто: быть добрее.
Не обвинять, не унижать.
Помочь, понять куда сложнее.

Мы вместе сложимся в кулак.
Дадим отпор любым невзгодам.
Не стоит жить нам лишь бы как.
Пойдём по новым мы дорогам.

----------

mishel61 (27.06.2020), valush (30.03.2020), ~Марина~ (30.03.2020), буссоница (13.05.2020), Дания (30.03.2020), опал1 (22.02.2022), Парина (31.03.2020), Татиана 65 (30.03.2020)

----------


## Лев

> Мой разум мечется в ночи.
> Его мне нужно успокоить.
> И сердце трепетно стучит.
> Как на покой его настроить?


Привет, Татьяна! Попробуй в таком режиме:

----------

mishel61 (27.06.2020), Petavla (18.02.2020), Татиана 65 (30.03.2020)

----------


## Petavla

Может быть, кому-то понадобится для поздравления.

В прекрасный этот юбилей
Поздравить вас хотим красиво.
В кругу коллег, среди друзей
Сплочённым дружным коллективом.

Спасибо за тепло души, 
За доброту, за пониманье.
Вы ключик к каждому нашли.
И уделили всем вниманье.

Мы за советом к вам спешим,
А если радость – поделиться.
И все проблемы мы решим,
Коль к вам придётся обратиться.

Ваш оптимизм и ваш задор
Нам поднимает настроенье.
И бурям всем наперекор
Хватает вам на всё терпенья.

Надёжный, милый человек,
Вы в нас вселяете надежду,
Что в этот очень сложный век
Всё будет здорово – как прежде.

Так пусть всё будет хорошо,
Пусть будут редкими ненастья.
Мы пожелаем вам ещё
И человеческого счастья.

Здоровье пусть не подведёт!
Его вы нежно берегите.
Пусть в жизни вам всегда везёт
С удачей тоже вы дружите.

Надежда в жизни всем нужна.
Нам с этим именем теплее.
Пусть путеводная звезда
Вам светит ярче и светлее!

----------

MakaRock (20.06.2020), mishel61 (20.06.2020), Tatleo (21.06.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (21.06.2020), ttanya (21.06.2020), valush (20.06.2020), verazalit (20.06.2020), ВИОЛА ОЗ (21.06.2020), говорушка (24.06.2020), Добронрава (22.06.2020), зулико (21.06.2020), Лилия60 (20.06.2020), Маинька (21.06.2020), манория (29.05.2021), опал1 (22.02.2022), чайка61 (22.06.2020)

----------


## Petavla

НАДЕЖДА

Я женщину боготворю! 
И имя ей – Надежда.
Признаюсь, я её люблю. 
Да было так и прежде.

И как её мне не любить? 
Она всегда поможет.
И как же не боготворить? 
Она мне всех дороже.

Я восхищаюсь чистотой 
Её души и сердца.
Ведь у неё для всех всегда 
Добра открыта дверца.

Не оттолкнёт и не предаст, 
В беде она не бросит.
Совет хороший сходу даст, 
И платы не попросит.

Она умна, мудра, скромна. 
Работы не боится.
Трудолюбива и бодра - 
Покой ей только снится.

Надежду славлю я не зря – 
Она неповторима.
И дальше будет пусть она 
Желанна и любима.

----------

Anisoara (21.08.2020), mishel61 (20.06.2020), Tatleo (21.06.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (21.06.2020), valush (20.06.2020), verazalit (20.06.2020), ~Марина~ (21.08.2020), Валерьевна (07.08.2020), ВИОЛА ОЗ (22.08.2020), Добронрава (22.08.2020), Лариса Антонова (22.08.2020), Лев (21.06.2020), Лилия60 (21.08.2020), на.та.ли. (13.01.2021), опал1 (22.02.2022)

----------


## Petavla

> НАДЕЖДА


Лев написал песню на мои стихи!  :Yahoo: 
https://www.realrocks.ru/songs/1797989

Спасибо огромное!  :Tender:

----------

mishel61 (27.06.2020), на.та.ли. (13.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

> Лев написал песню на мои стихи!
> https://www.realrocks.ru/songs/1797989


Татьяна, спасибо за стихи и песню.
Хорошая песня, прекрасные слова, спасибо за сотрудничество двух талантливых людей.
Удачи, здоровья и новых идей. Прекрасных стихов и замечательных людей на жизненном пути.
Благодарю!

----------

Petavla (27.06.2020)

----------


## mishel61

_Навеяло._
ВЕРЕСКОВЫЙ МЕД.

_Шотландская баллада
_
Из вереска напиток
Забыт давным-давно.
А был он слаще меда,
Пьянее, чем вино.

В котлах его варили
И пили всей семьей
Малютки-медовары
В пещерах под землей.

Пришел король шотландский,
Безжалостный к врагам,
Погнал он бедных пиктов
К скалистам (sic! - М.Б.) берегам.

На вересковом поле,
На поле боевом,
Лежал живой на мертвом
И мертвый - на живом.

-----

Лето в стране настало,
Вереск опять цветет,
Но некому готовить
Вересковый мед.

В своих могилках тесных,
В горах родной земли,
Малютки-медовары
Приют себе нашли,

Король по склону едет
Над морем на коне,
А рядом реют чайки
С дорогой наравне.

Король глядит угрюмо:
"Опять в краю моем
Цветет медвяный вереск,
А меда мы не пьем!"

Но вот его вассалы
Приметили двоих
Последних медоваров,
Оставшихся в живых.

Вышли они из-под камня,
Щурясь на белый свет, -
Старый горбатый карлик
И мальчик пятнадцати лет.

К берегу моря крутому
Их привели на допрос,
Но ни один из пленных
Слова не произнес.

Сидел король шотландский,
Не шевелясь в седле.
А маленькие люди
Стояли на земле.

Гневно король промолвил:
- Пытка обоих ждет,
Если не скажете, черти,
Как вы готовили мед!

Сын и отец молчали,
Стоя у края скалы.
Вереск звенел над ними,
В море катились валы.смерти.
Жизнь я изменой куплю,
Выдам заветную тайну! -
Карлик сказал королю.

Голос его воробьиный
Резко и четко звучал:
- Тайну давно бы я выдал,
Если бы сын не мешал!

Мальчику жизни не жалко,
Гибель ему нипочем.
Мне продавать свою совесть
Совестно будет при нем.

Пускай его крепко свяжут
И бросят в пучину вод -
А я научу шотландцев
Готовить старинный мед!..

-----

Сильный шотландский воин
Мальчика крепко связал
И бросил в открытое море
С прибрежных отвесных скал.

Волны над ним сомкнулись.
Замер последний крик...
И эхом ему ответил
С обрыва отец-старик:

- Правду сказал я, шотландцы,
От сына я ждал беды.
Не верил я в стойкость юных,
Не бреющих бороды.

А мне костер не страшен.
Пускай со мной умрет
Моя святая тайна -
Мой вересковый мед!

----------

Petavla (27.06.2020)

----------


## mishel61

_Ещё о любви._
ЛЮБОВЬ.

Любовь, как роза, роза красная,
Цветет в моем саду.
Любовь моя - как песенка,
С которой в путь иду.

Сильнее красоты твоей
Моя любовь одна.
Она с тобой, пока моря
Не высохнут до дна.

Не высохнут моря, мой друг,
Не рушится гранит,
Не остановится песок,
А он, как жизнь, бежит...

Будь счастлива, моя любовь,
Прощай и не грусти.
Вернусь к тебе, хоть целый свет
Пришлось бы мне пройти!


x x x

Пробираясь до калитки
Полем вдоль межи,
Дженни вымокла до нитки
Вечером во ржи.

Очень холодно девчонке,
Бьет девчонку дрожь:
Замочила все юбчонки,
Идя через рожь.

Если кто-то звал кого-то
Сквозь густую рожь
И кого-то обнял кто-то,
Что с него возьмешь?

И какая нам забота,
Если у межи
Целовался с кем-то кто-то
Вечером во ржи!..

----------

Petavla (27.06.2020)

----------


## mishel61

_Мои сын написал в свои 18 лет._

Мечта.

Ах, как порой мне хочется любить
И быть собой, в притворство не играя.
И лишние условности забыть,
Преграды между душами стирая.

Ах, как порой мне хочется забыть:
Всю ложь и лесть, Обиды отпуская.
И с чистого листа зажить,
Познать весь мир от края и до края.

Ах, как порой хочу я просто быть
Собой, и никого не задевая.
Ведь так не сложно - просто жить,
Любовь и счастье с милой постигая.

Ах, как хочу я ощутить,
Тепло руки родной и легкое волненье.
Кольцо и душу нежной подарить, 
Чтоб навсегда, и безо всякого сомненья.

Ах, как хочу я всё ей рассказать,
Что жизнь и мы не разделимы,
Что счастье можем мы создать,
Когда мы вместе и едины.

Ах, как хочу я сына воспитать,
Чтоб был опорой хрупкой дочке.
И дом наш мог всем рассказать,
Что беды - "запятые", а не "точки".

Ах, как хочу я древо посадить,
Чтобы росло с годами и крепчало,
От солнца в зной смогло нас защитить,
И никая буря там нас не достала.

Ах, как хочу благославить
Детей своих под тенью их уже деревьев.
Слезу скупую по щеке пустить,
Жену обнять, поднять ей настроенье!

Вот как порой мне хочется любить...

----------

Petavla (27.06.2020)

----------


## mishel61

_Без названия,- стихи сына.
_
А знаешь, иногда бывает,
сомненья чувства заполняют,
И не дают тебе и шагу,
Ступить без страху и оглядок.

Что кажется тебе тогда порою,
(чего уж там таить... не скрою),
Что лень, безделье и тоска - 
Отрадней женского плеча.

Что лучше уж в тепле домашнем,
Сидеть, хлебая чай из чашки,
Играть в игрушки, сёрфить net.
Короче все свести на нет.

А знаешь, (может уж случилось),
Тебе вот счастье обломилось.
И дива статна и умна
К тебе оттаяла. Слегка!

И ты уж рад пред ней стараться - 
Тащить в кафе и забавляться:
Хомяча тыквенный пирог,
Трындеть ей о массивах строк,

О том что кодить заставляют,
Начальство жизни поучает,
Машина - ласточка, летает,
И что смененные рессоры,
теперь надежные опоры.

И что довольный жуть собою,
Идя с ней гордо, грудь горою,
Считать ее своим уловом,
Быть победителем - словом.

Но вот, пичалька приключилась,
Твои старанья лишь приснились.
И дева лишь дойдя до двери,
Сбежала в миг к едрени фене.

А ты обижен, зол и мрачен,
К том же жутко озадачен - 
как вышло так что ты старался,
Сражался с ленью, но вот, остался.

И снова лень, тоска и злоба,
(а как иначе? Ведь - природа).
Сидишь, тоскуешь и грустишь,
И род весь женский костеришь!

Но знаешь, может быть случится,
Что в двери счастье достучится,
И ты откроешь душу миру.
Ведь очень просто - быть счастливым.

----------

Petavla (27.06.2020), Лилия60 (12.09.2020)

----------


## mishel61

_Бог любит троицу,- стихи сына._
Люди-улыбки.

Есть люди "улыбки",
А есть "вот и ладно",
Есть люди "ошибки",
И есть "ну не надо"!

Бывают "да что ты!",
Видал я "загадок",
Есть люди "заботы"
И "один беспорядок".

Как много бывает
Плохих и хороших,
Как часто бывает-
Ну, просто прохожих!

Как часто нужны нам:
"тебя я прикрою".
Как очень важны нам
"я буду с тобою".

Но нужен и важен, живи ты хоть век.
Обычный, родной и простой человек.

----------

Petavla (27.06.2020), Валерьевна (06.12.2020), Лилия60 (12.09.2020)

----------


## Petavla

> Как часто нужны нам:
> "тебя я прикрою".
> Как очень важны нам
> "я буду с тобою".


Спасибо, хорошие стихи!  :Ok: 
Вам свою тему открывать надо!  :Yes4: 




> Удачи, здоровья и новых идей. Прекрасных стихов и замечательных людей на жизненном пути.


Большое спасибо!

----------

mishel61 (27.06.2020), Лилия60 (12.09.2020)

----------


## Petavla

*Моей коллеге*

_Т.Петрова_

Мы полжизни отдаём работе.
Потому так важно для меня
Чтоб коллега в зале музыкальном
В нашем деле мне под стать была.

Чтоб друг друга мы с ней дополняли.
И делились всем и навсегда.
С полуслова чтобы понимали
И обид не знали никогда!

И бывает же в судьбе такое:
Мне Господь такую в точь послал!
По плечу задание любое -
Наш союз удачно крепким стал.  

Друг за друга и в огонь, и в воду.
Не поймут – мы с толком разъясним.
Не страшна любая нам погода:
Солнца всем мы донести хотим.

Я тебя сегодня поздравляю!
Будь всегда прекрасной и живой.
От души тебе я сил желаю
В нашей жизни очень непростой.

Пусть все ценят, любят и лелеют:
Дети, муж, начальство и друзья.
Пусть тебя теплом души согреют
И не ранят в сердце никогда!

Зажигалочкой тебя прозвали -
Ты способна зажигать сердца.
Чтоб твои таланты процветали,
Ты люби и береги себя!

----------

mochalova19 (12.09.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (13.09.2020), valush (12.09.2020), verazalit (13.09.2020), ~Марина~ (13.09.2020), Валерьевна (06.12.2020), говорушка (13.09.2020), Дания (13.09.2020), Лилия60 (12.09.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (14.09.2020), НСА (14.09.2020)

----------


## Petavla

*СТАРИКИ*
_Т.Петрова_

Старики - они как дети,
Их обидеть так легко!
Но глупец лишь верит сплетням, 
Будто старость далеко.

Старики нас раздражают:
Тут рассыпал, там пролил.
Но когда их унижаешь,
Вспомни, кто тебя родил!

Кто растил, жалел и холил,
И готов был жизнь отдать,
Лишь бы ты дышал без боли.
За тебя болела мать!

Сердцем, мозгом и душою – 
Всем болела, чем могла.
Занималась не собою -
Лишь тебе всё отдала. 

Старики - они как дети,
Их обидеть так легко!
Но глупец лишь верит сплетням, 
Будто старость далеко.

----------

Лилия60 (23.03.2021)

----------


## Petavla

*Доброжелательность*
_Т.Петрова
_
Есть женщины, сверстницы, вроде.
А общий язык не найдёшь.
Они, как в плохую погоду:
Не в духе, так не подойдёшь.

А есть дамы светлые очень –
Они в настроеньи всегда.
Душе их неведома осень,
Там вечное солнце, весна.

И возраст совсем ни при чём здесь,
Ни внешность и не красота,
Зависит от нас лишь, кто МЫ есть,
Насколько добра в нас душа.

Ведь это легко и так просто:
Добро получать и дарить.
Пусть будет ни рано, ни поздно
Друг друга жалеть и любить.

----------

Akat1954 (24.03.2021), lenik (24.03.2021), mishel61 (15.03.2021), vetlost (24.03.2021), буссоница (14.03.2021), говорушка (15.03.2021), Ледок (14.03.2021), Лилия60 (23.03.2021), НСА (24.03.2021)

----------


## Petavla

*Добро и зло*
_Татьяна Петрова_

Случилася оказия у зла и у добра -
Такого безобразия не знали времена.

Они вдруг обменялися обличием своим.
Вот как их различить теперь, известно им одним.

И люди умиляются, что сделали добро.
А зло-то ухмыляется: сегодня повезло!

Но русская пословица: «не делай ты добра»
Предупреждает исстари – «тогда не будет зла».

Людская психология обычна такова,
Что получить всем хочется за «просто так» добра.

Как быстро привыкается - известный результат- 
Когда легко достанется, не ценится никак.

Конечно, в благодарность мы спасибо говорим.
И сил здесь не затрачено – ешё раз повторим.

Но неспроста медвежьею та помощь названа,
Коль рыбу вместо удочки даёте вы всегда.

Добро в обличьи радужном, и форм его полно!
Но обращаться правильно с ним нам не всем дано.

На грабли наступаем мы и снова к ним идём.
Добро иль зло подарено, потом уже поймём! 

Ещё бывает даже так, кто мог бы нам помочь,
Но руку всё ж не протянул, их гоним сразу прочь.

Причём, что может быть, на то есть множество причин,
Совсем неинтересно нам  - узнать мы не хотим.

Мораль сей басни такова: подумай 10 раз,
Коль хочешь сделать ты добро, пока пыл не угас.

----------

ЛВ (03.04.2021), Лев (10.04.2021), опал1 (22.02.2022)

----------

